#ubuntu-charlas 2011-06-21
<MichaelSOG> nnn
#ubuntu-charlas 2011-06-22
<Mariano> Buenas noches!
#ubuntu-charlas 2011-06-24
<Elive_user68_es> hola
<Elive_user68_es> hola que tal, soy nuevo en esto
<Elive_user68_es> mi nombre es daniel y soy venezolano
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-06-19
<jose-dm> hi
<jose-dm> necesito ayuda con problema
<jose-dm> q tengo con ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> jose-dm, visita el canal #ubuntu-es allí puedes conseguir ayuda, ya que es el canal de soporte en Español
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-06-20
<Allan1097_> hola
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-06-21
<depacheco> estoy...
<Julito-kun> .
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-06-22
<ivmajani> hi
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Evento: Día del Usuario Ubuntu - Sesión actual: prueba - Instructores: m4v
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos en la sesión actual
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos en la sesión actual
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Bienvenido a Ubuntu Charlas | Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat |
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Bienvenido a Ubuntu Charlas | Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat | Evento: Día del Usuario Ubuntu - Sesión actual: prueba2 - Instructores: m4v - Diapositivas: http://is.gd/lmzcSe
<ClaseBot> Diapositivas para prueba2: http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos en la sesión actual
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos en la sesión actual
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Bienvenido a Ubuntu Charlas | Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat | Evento: Día del Usuario Ubuntu - Sesión actual: prueba3 - Instructores: m4v - Diapositivas: http://is.gd/lmzcSe
<ClaseBot> Diapositivas para prueba3: http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos en la sesión actual
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos en la sesión actual
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Bienvenido a Ubuntu Charlas | Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat |
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-06-23
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Bienvenido a Ubuntu Charlas | Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat | Evento: Día del Usuario Ubuntu - Sesión actual: Presentación Día del Usuario Ubuntu - Instructores: SergioMeneses - Diapositivas: http://is.gd/PkdykT
<ClaseBot> Diapositivas para Presentación Día del Usuario Ubuntu: http://ubuntuone.com/66c3FpwIzAvbAKH25l1XAX
<SergioMeneses> [slide 2]
<SergioMeneses> [slide 3]
<SergioMeneses> [slide 2]
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Bienvenido a Ubuntu Charlas | Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat |
<Guardian> Buenos días.
<syscabm> hello guys
<Guardian> Hola
<syscabm> Who is the host today?
<syscabm> Or moderator, any
<JoseeAntonioR> syscabm: we'll start in an hour :)
<syscabm> great,, thanks,, joseeA
<syscabm> what will be the main point  ?
<JoseeAntonioR> syscabm: giving sessions fo users to learn about different topics, you can join the English sessions in #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<rangel> wenas
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Bienvenido a Ubuntu Charlas | Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat | Evento: Día del Usuario Ubuntu - Sesión actual: Presentación Día del Usuario Ubuntu - Instructores: SergioMeneses - Diapositivas: http://is.gd/PkdykT
<ClaseBot> Diapositivas para Presentación Día del Usuario Ubuntu: http://ubuntuone.com/66c3FpwIzAvbAKH25l1XAX
<SergioMeneses> buenos dias compañeros
<SergioMeneses> dentro de 5minutos arrancamos
<JoseeAntonioR> Hola a todos!
<elopio> Hola.
<SergioMeneses> buenos dias
<SergioMeneses> ahora si empezamos
<SergioMeneses> primero que todo bienvenidos al Ubuntu User Day en Español
<SergioMeneses> pueden encontrar toda la informacion de la jornada en la wiki oficial https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu
<SergioMeneses> mi nombre es Sergio Meneses y desde hace un par de años pretenezco a la iniciativa de Classroom en Español
<SergioMeneses> pueden encontrar mas información sobre mi en mi wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> si tiene dudas luego
<SergioMeneses> [slide 2]
<SergioMeneses> la iniciativa de classroom surgio para hacer esta jornadas en nuestro idioma
<SergioMeneses> ya que siempre se realizan estos eventos en ingles
<SergioMeneses> y no todos hablan ese idioma
<SergioMeneses> estos eventos sirven como base para que las comunidades locales = LoCo's tengan espacios de conocimiento
<SergioMeneses> y se vinculen a nuestros proyectos
<SergioMeneses> como ya habran visto, el Dia del usuario Ubuntu va ligado a usuarios nuevos
<SergioMeneses> para ayudarles a sentirse mas comodos usando nuestro sistema :D
<SergioMeneses> [slide 3]
<SergioMeneses> ahora hablemos de Lernid
<SergioMeneses> es una aplicacion que nos ayudara en la jornada
<SergioMeneses> pueden instalarla desde la terminal, usando el comando: sudo apt-get install lernid
<SergioMeneses> o desde el centro de software
<SergioMeneses> para esta jornada hicimos un mini-tutorial acerca de Lernid https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom_ES/Lernid
<SergioMeneses> sino lo han instalado los invito a instalarlo
<SergioMeneses> en esta charla no es muy importante
<SergioMeneses> ya que es la introducciones
<SergioMeneses> pero en las demas si sera necesario, para disfrutar mejor del evento
<SergioMeneses> ahora
<SergioMeneses> si quieren hacer algun tipo de pregunta a tu instructor escribe, PREGUNTA: ¿esta es una pregunta de prueba?
<SergioMeneses> hasta el momento alguien tiene alguna duda?
<SergioMeneses> vamos en la [slide 3]
<SergioMeneses> bueno les recuerdo el calendario de la jornada
<JoseeAntonioR> [slide 3]
<SergioMeneses>  [slide 4]
<SergioMeneses> para que esten al tanto de todas las sesiones
<SergioMeneses> y aprovechen la oportunidad
<SergioMeneses> de aprender con excelente instructores
<SergioMeneses> ....
<SergioMeneses> alguna pregunta de la jornada?
<JoseeAntonioR> [slide 4]
<SergioMeneses> o en general?
<JHOSMAN> Buen día a tod@s!!!
<JoseeAntonioR> Por el momento, el canal no está moderado.
<JoseeAntonioR> Sería bueno que todos digan su nombre, y de dónde son.
<JoseeAntonioR> Yo soy José Antonio Rey, de Lima, Perú, y les doy la bienvenida al Día del Usuario.
<elopio> Yo soy Leo Arias, de Costa Rica.
<fmolinero> Francisco Molinero España
<JHOSMAN> Genial! =)
<SergioMeneses> excelente
<SergioMeneses> de momento no vi preguntas
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos en la sesión actual
<SergioMeneses> asi que todos invitados a seguir disfrutando de la jornada
<SergioMeneses> y en el canal de chat podemos hablar de temas diversos
<JoseeAntonioR> A partir de la siguiente sesión, el canal estará moderado.
<SergioMeneses> correcto
<SergioMeneses> luego del evento se generaran los logs de la jornada
<SergioMeneses> para que todo puedan disponer de ellos
<SergioMeneses> para referencias a futuro
<JoseeAntonioR> Nuestro equipo se encargará de adjuntarlas al horario tan pronto sea posible.
<JoseeAntonioR> Nuevamente, el horario está en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu
<SergioMeneses> por ultimo si alguien quiere participar de classroom pueden encontrar toda la informacion del team en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom_ES
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos en la sesión actual
<Guardian> Y habra alguna clase o algo asi?
<JoseeAntonioR> Guardian: Para eso es el evento.
<elopio> Guardian: aquí están las sesiones y el horario: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu
<Guardian> ok gracias
<Guardian> Las clases comenzaran apartir de las 3 pm muy amables
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Bienvenido a Ubuntu Charlas | Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat | Evento: Día del Usuario Ubuntu - Sesión actual: Introducción a Ubuntu  - Instructores: JoseeAntonioR - Diapositivas: http://is.gd/NmbYts
<ClaseBot> Diapositivas para Introducción a Ubuntu : http://people.ubuntu.com/~joseeantonior/Slides/Ubuntu-ES.pdf
<JoseeAntonioR> Hola a todos!
<JoseeAntonioR> Como mencioné antes, mi nombre es José Antonio Rey, y soy un Ubuntu Member de Lima, Perú.
<JoseeAntonioR> [slide 1]
<JoseeAntonioR> Hoy les daré una introducción sobre Ubuntu.
<JoseeAntonioR> Bueno, para empezar.
<JoseeAntonioR> [slide 2]
<JoseeAntonioR> Ubuntu es un sistema operativo, que está basado en Linux.
<JoseeAntonioR> [slide 3]
<JoseeAntonioR> [slide 3]
<JoseeAntonioR> Sobre los lanzamientos, lanzamos una versión nueva cada 6 meses.
<JoseeAntonioR> Son nombradas con un formato de año.mes, y un adjetivo con un animal por versión. Los adjetivos y animales se toman en orden alfabético.
<JoseeAntonioR> En este caso, nuestra versión actual es 12.04, también llamada Precise Pangolin
<JoseeAntonioR> En este caso, vamos en la versión P, por lo cual seguiría la versión Q (Quantal Quetzal)
<JoseeAntonioR> [slide 4]
<JoseeAntonioR> Precise es un lanzamiento LTS (Long-Term Support), lo que significa que tendrá soporte por 5 años, en Desktop y Server.
<JoseeAntonioR> El resto de lanzamientos está soportado en una base de 18 meses.
<JoseeAntonioR> Lanzamos una versión LTS cada 2 años.
<JoseeAntonioR> [slide 5]
<JoseeAntonioR> Como mencionamos antes, tenemos diferentes versiones, de Desktop y Server. La de Desktop es para usuarios de escritorio, y la de Server para usuarios de servidores.
<JoseeAntonioR> Una de las diferencias más notorias es que la versión de Server es manejada por línea de comando, no tiene interfaz gráfica.
<JoseeAntonioR> También tenemos imágenes de Cloud, para infraestructuras en la nube , como por ejemplo Amazon EC2.
<JoseeAntonioR> Ahora, vamos a la parte más importante.
<JoseeAntonioR> [slide 6]
<JoseeAntonioR> Para descargar Ubuntu, sólo tienes que ir a http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<JoseeAntonioR> Ahí podemos encontrar las imágenes para las diferentes versiones de Ubuntu.
<JoseeAntonioR> También alojamos versiones anteriores.
<JoseeAntonioR> Puedes revisar y descargar todas las versiones que todavía son soportadas en http://releases.ubuntu.com
<JoseeAntonioR> Las versiones no soportadas las podemos encontrar en http://old-releases.ubuntu.com
<JoseeAntonioR> Alguna pregunta hasta el momento?
<JoseeAntonioR> Si tienen alguna, recuerden hacerla en #ubuntu-charlas-chat, con el prefijo PREGUNTA:
<JoseeAntonioR> [slide 7]
<JoseeAntonioR> Una pregunta frecuente es dónde descargar los torrents para los diferentes lanzamientos de Ubuntu.
<JoseeAntonioR> Los podemos encontrar en la página http://releases.ubuntu.com, el link estará en la lista de archivos del final, una vez que entremos al lanzamiento que querramos descargar
<JoseeAntonioR> [slide 8]
<JoseeAntonioR> Una vez que tengamos descargado el archivo .iso, lo podemos quemar en un CD o hacer un USB con el USB creator. Podemos encontrar más información en la página de descarga.
<JoseeAntonioR> [slide 9]
<JoseeAntonioR> Cuando tengamos el CD o USB listo, lo ponemos en la PC, y la reiniciamos.
<JoseeAntonioR> Luego de esperar unos segundos, elegimos lo que deseamos hacer. La interfaz se explica por si misma.
<JoseeAntonioR> [slide 10]
<JoseeAntonioR> Muchos de ustedes deben preguntarse quién respalda el proyecto.
<JoseeAntonioR> El proyecto fue fundado por Mark Shuttleworth (también conocido como el Self-Appointed Benevolent Dictator for Life o sabdfl)
<JoseeAntonioR> Y es respaldado por Canonical, y muchos voluntarios como nosotros, quienes ayudan a que Ubuntu mejore día a día en distintas áreas.
<JoseeAntonioR> Antes de continuar, tenemos una pregunta.
<ClaseBot> Deyner preguntó: ​ la version de dvd, cual es la diferencia?
<JoseeAntonioR> En la versión de DVD podremos encontrar más idiomas que en la versión de CD.
<JoseeAntonioR> Continuando.
<JoseeAntonioR> [slide 11]
<JoseeAntonioR> Podemos encontrar ayuda en el canal #ubuntu (en Inglés) o en #ubuntu-es (Español) en irc.freenode.net. También puede hacer sus preguntas en askubuntu.com (Inglés) o ask.ubuntu-pe.org (Español), o en los foros o Launchpad.
<JoseeAntonioR> Bueno, eso concluye la presentación, y nos da tiempo para todas las preguntas que tengan.
<JoseeAntonioR> No tengan miedo de preguntar, que se responderá todo :)
<JoseeAntonioR> Recuerden hacer sus preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat, ya que aquí no podrán escribir ya que es moderado
<ClaseBot> mimecar preguntó: ¿Se puede corromper la información de la ISO en la descarga?
<JoseeAntonioR> Muy buena pregunta!
<JoseeAntonioR> Claro que sí. Por eso es recomendable hacer pruebas MD5 al terminar la descarga.
<JoseeAntonioR> Las pruebas MD5 comprobarán la integridad de el archivo, de tal modo que podemos verificar que no esté corrupto.
<JoseeAntonioR> Al descargarlo por torrent, tendremos la facilidad de que el torrent verifica que cada pieza del archivo descargado sea íntegra, e igual a la original, aunque de todos modos es recomendado hacerlo en caso al cliente torrent se le haya pasado un error.
<ClaseBot> lializ preguntó: QUE SON LOS MD5
<JoseeAntonioR> Los Checks MD5 son pruebas para comprobar la integridad de un archivo, de tal modo que podamos verificar que no esté corrupto
<ClaseBot> LIALIZ preguntó: como se com´prueba los MD%
<JoseeAntonioR> Podemos encontrar más información aquí: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/6925#comment-15419
<JoseeAntonioR> Alguna otra pregunta?
<JoseeAntonioR> Muchas personas andaban preguntando, qué pasará con los nombres de las versiones al llegar a la Z?
<JoseeAntonioR> Bueno, eso es un misterio. Debemos esperar para ver qué pasa, no está definido.
<JoseeAntonioR> Si es que deseamos ayudar a la comunidad de Ubuntu, podemos hacer diversas cosas. Tenemos amplios campos para los usuarios.
<JoseeAntonioR> Hay más información en http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved
<ClaseBot> LIALIZ preguntó: QUE TIENE QUE VER LA Z
<JoseeAntonioR> Como mencioné al comienzo, las versiones están nombradas por orden alfabético. Estamos en la P, con Precise Pangolin, y seguiremos con la Q, Quantal Quetzal.
<JoseeAntonioR> Bueno, eso es todo por el momento. Si es que tienen alguna duda, por favor pregúntenla.
<JoseeAntonioR> A continuación, tendremos una Introducción a Launchpad.
<JoseeAntonioR> Les recomiendo a todos que tengan una cuenta de Launchpad, y si es posible, una clave OpenPGP lista.
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos en la sesión actual
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos en la sesión actual
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Bienvenido a Ubuntu Charlas | Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat | Evento: Día del Usuario Ubuntu - Sesión actual: Introducción a Launchpad  - Instructores: elopio - Diapositivas: http://is.gd/aIE8U6
<ClaseBot> Diapositivas para Introducción a Launchpad : http://ubuntuone.com/67RL6FNkBswFiT69IR3Mg6
<elopio> Hola, buenos días ubunteros y ubunteras.
<elopio> Yo soy Leo Arias, de Costa Rica y miembro de la comunidad de Ubuntu.
<elopio> Trabajo como ingeniero de aseguramiento de la calidad con el equipo de Ubuntu One.
<elopio> Yo hoy les voy a hablar sobre Launchpad, y cómo empezar a usarlo para colaborar con la comunidad de Ubuntu.
<elopio> Primero, gracias a los compas de ubuntu-charlas por organizar la actividad y darme este espacio.
<elopio> Segundo, para quienes no están usando lernid, pueden descargar las diapositivas de mi sesión en:
<elopio> http://ubuntuone.com/4mvNprXQvef61mIOe78oyO
<elopio> Y tercero, ya voy por la
<elopio> [slide 2]
<elopio> , una frase del Subcomandante Marcos:
<elopio> «También quisiera salir del manicomio, y de paso inventarnos un otro mundo. Uno nuestro y para todos.»
<elopio> Cada vez que colaboro con un proyecto de software libre siento que formo parte de algo muy grande, estamos inventando un mundo distinto.
<elopio> Lo siento como salir del manicomio del consumo, la competencia y el dinero; para entrar a una comunidad abierta, en la que la colaboración hace que las cosas empiecen a funcionar para todos.
<elopio> Pero también es un manicomio, está lleno de locos y locas :D
<elopio>  se darán cuenta pronto al empezar a trabajar con ellos.
<elopio> [slide 3]
<elopio> A mi Launchpad me encanta porque hace que colaborar sea muy sencillo y divertido.
<elopio> Hoy les voy a contar qué es Launchpad, cómo preparar su usuario, unirse a equipos de trabajo, y si nos queda tiempo, podemos darle un vistazo a otros componentes del sistema.
<elopio> Esta es mi primera charla por IRC, así que tengan paciencia :)
<elopio> Durante la charla, pregunten todo lo que no les quede claro, y hablen si quieren profundizar en algo relacionado con lo que yo estoy hablando.
<elopio> Para esto, en el canal #ubuntu-charlas-chat escriben algo como «PREGUNTA: ¿puedo ir al baño?».
<elopio> Si voy muy rápido, me dicen. Y si voy muy lento, también.
<elopio> [slide 5]
<elopio> Entonces, empecemos con la introducción a la introducción a Launchpad.
<elopio> Les estoy hablando de un software libre iniciado por Canonical
<elopio> para colaborar con proyectos y comunidades de software
<elopio> Ubuntu principalmente.
<elopio> Yo me uní a la comunidad de Ubuntu por Launchpad, porque me parece que es la herramienta más sencilla que existe para dejar de ser usuario pasivo y convertirse en un colaborador del que depende el futuro del «otro mundo, nuestro y para todos».
<elopio> [slide 6]
<elopio> Launchpad tiene varios componentes.
<elopio> El de equipos,
<elopio> para que las personas organicen su trabajo junto al resto de la comunidad.
<elopio> El de proyectos y hospedaje de código,
<elopio> para escribir y publicar software.
<elopio> Los blueprints,
<elopio> que son especificaciones y planes para los proyectos.
<elopio> [slide 7]
<elopio> También están los de reportes de errores, traducción de software, preguntas y respuestas, y uno para compartir el software desarrollado con otros usuarios de Ubuntu a través de repositorios personales.
<elopio> [slide 8]
<elopio> Yo me voy a centrar en el primer componente. Algunos otros serán presentados en las siguientes sesiones.
<elopio> [slide 9]
<elopio> Lo primero que necesitamos es una cuenta en Launchpad.
<elopio> Por favor, ¿podrían levantar la mano o decir «yo» en el canal #ubuntu-charlas-chat quienes nunca han usado Launchpad?
<elopio> si ya todos tienen una cuenta, todo va a ser más fácil :)
<elopio> ¿pueden entonces decir «yo»  quienes ya tienen cuenta de launchpad?
<elopio> Bien, fmolinero, rat0ncit0, tabunet, Deyner, quédense porque los voy a necesitar si los demás necesitan ayuda.
<elopio> Yo les voy a dar una guía con los pasos que deben seguir para preparar su cuenta de usuario.
<elopio> Espero que ustedes me vayan siguiendo.
<elopio> Si tienen problemas pregunten, y entre quienes ya hemos usado Launchpad los vamos a ir ayudando.
<elopio> Si están siguiendo los pasos, avisen por #ubuntu-charlas-chat para esperar un poco.
<elopio>  Y digan «ya» para ir avanzando cuando la mayoría está lista.
<elopio> Pero si se atrasan no se preocupen, que la bitácora de esta sesión va a estar disponible y pueden retomarlo luego.
<elopio> Vamos, pues, a Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/
<elopio> Estos son los pasos para hacer una cuenta:
<elopio> Arriba a la derecha dice «Login / Register». Hagan clic ahí.
<elopio> Luego a la izquierda en «Crear una cuenta nueva».
<elopio> Llenen el formulario, clic en «Continuar».
<elopio> Buscan en su correo electrónico el código de confirmación que les va a enviar Launchpad, lo ponen en Launchpad y le dan «Continuar» de nuevo.
<elopio> ¿Alguien está creando su cuenta en este momento?
<elopio> buenísimo carlooos_28.
<elopio> Digan «ya» cuando lleguen aquí. Y quédense un ratico en el canal por si alguien están teniendo problemas.
<elopio> en todas Ramoncio, pronto seguimos con otras cosas más interesantes ;)
<elopio> por ahora, ¿alguien tiene preguntas?
<elopio> Crear una cuenta es todo lo que hay que hacer para empezar a usar Launchpad.
<elopio> Sin embargo, hay un paso muy importante al unirse a la comunidad,
<elopio> que es firmar el código de conducta.
<elopio> otra vez les pregunto, ¿Ya firmaron el código de conducta?
<elopio> para firmarlo, necesitamos una clave OpenPGP. Así que sigamos con eso.
<elopio> a menos que alguien esté teniendo problemas con la cuenta de launchpad. Si es así, ¡hablen pronto!
<ClaseBot> Ramoncio preguntó: ​ Yo tengo cuenta de launchpad desde hace unos meses y no recuerdo si firme el código de conducta.¿Cómo se si lo he firmado?
<elopio> Ramoncio, en su página de usuario de launchpad lo pueden ver.
<elopio> https://launchpad.net/~
<elopio> Hay una parte donde dice: «Signed  Ubuntu Code of Conduct»
<elopio> para firmar el código, necesitamos una clave OpenPGP. Así que sigamos con eso.
<elopio> [slide 10]
<elopio> La clave OpenPGP les funciona para cifrar y descifrar mensajes, y para confirmar que los mensajes son auténticos.
<elopio> Esto va a ser muy importante para tener comunicaciones seguras en el «otro mundo», así que cuídenla mucho.
<elopio> Y cuando tengan un tiempo libre, lean estos artículos:
<elopio> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pretty_Good_Privacy
<elopio> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Privacy_Guard
<elopio> Por ahora, les voy a explicar cómo se crea una. Pueden ir haciendolo si aun no tienen.
<elopio> Abran la aplicación «Contraseñas y claves».
<elopio> Que bueno, asumiendo que todos están usando Precise Pangolin, la encontrarán haciendo clic en el logo de Ubuntu arriba a la izquierda, y escribiendo «Contraseñas y claves».
<elopio> Una vez abierta, seleccionen el menú «Archivo» > «Nueva...».
<elopio> «Clave PGP».
<elopio> Introduzcan su «Nombre completo», «Dirección de correo» y (opcionalmente), un «Comentario» sobre esta clave.
<elopio> Por último, definan una «Contraseña» para esta clave, y esperen a que sea generada.
<elopio> tabunet: pronto les explico como subirla a los servidores desde esta misma aplicación.
<elopio> ¿Estamos esperando a que alguien cree su clave? ¿O sigo?
<elopio> de paso. ¿hay más preguntas?
<elopio> sigo entonces.
<elopio> [slide 11]
<elopio> Tenemos que publicar la clave para que la comunidad pueda
<elopio> utilizarla para autenticar nuestros mensajes.
<elopio> Para esto, abren la pestaña «Mis claves personales» y seleccionan la clave que acaban de crear.
<elopio> Van al menú «Remota» > «Sincronizar y publicar claves...».
<elopio> Hacen clic en el botón «Servidor de claves».
<elopio> Seleccionan «Publicar claves en» «hpk://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371» y hacen clic en el botón «Cerrar».
<elopio> Luego, clic en «Sincronizar».
<elopio> tabunet: es muy sencillo desde   seahorse ^^^ :D
<elopio> La sincronización con el servidor de claves va a tomar un tiempo, así que voy a hacer un desorden y saltar al tema siguiente.
<elopio> por si algunos la acaban de publicar.
<elopio> Luego volvemos a esto.
<elopio> El equipo de ubuntu colombia tiene un muy buen tutorial con dibujitos y todo:
<elopio> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/NuevosMiembros/Tutorial
<elopio> si se pierden, denle un vistazo a esa página.
<elopio> Y sigamos, que queda mucho por delante.
<elopio> [slide 17]
<elopio> Como les decía al inicio, vamos a entrar un poco a hablar sobre los equipos en Launchpad.
<elopio> Estos sirven para comunicarse con otros miembros de los proyectos con los que colaboran.
<elopio> Casi todos los otros componentes de Launchpad pueden usar equipos en lugar de personas,
<elopio> entonces se puede asignar un reporte de error al equipo encargado de solucionarlo,
<elopio> asignarle permisos a todo un equipo para que tenga acceso a una rama de código,
<elopio> y cosas así.
<elopio> También tienen una lista de correos.
<elopio> Y pueden formar parte de otros equipos,
<elopio> como por ejemplo hemos hecho con la red de equipos centroamericanos, que está formada por los equipos de cada país.
<elopio> [slide 18]
<elopio> El primer equipo que deberían mirar es su LoCo.
<elopio> Lo-cal Co-mmunity, son los grupos regionales de colaboradores de Ubuntu.
<elopio> En estos van a encontrar gente que vive cerca de ustedes y habla su mismo idioma.
<elopio> Pueden aprovechar para hacer preguntas
<elopio> y aprender de los miembros más experimentados, que por lo general se unen al LoCo
<elopio> precisamente para ayudar a los nuevos colaboradores.
<elopio> Estos grupos también organizan actividades para mejorar Ubuntu con traducciones, desarrollo, comunicación y muchas otras cosas.
<elopio> [slide 19]
<elopio> Para encontrar su respectivo LoCo, entren a http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<elopio> Hagan clic en el LoCo de su país.
<elopio> Por ejemplo, este es el mío: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-cr
<elopio> si tienen problemas para encontrar el de ustedes, aquí en el chat les pueden ayudar.
<elopio> En la barra gris de arriba está el enlace «Unirse a este equipo»,
<elopio> que los lleva de vuelta a Launchpad donde pueden hacer clic en el botón «Join».
<elopio> ¿Ya forman parte de su loco?
<elopio> Si no, entre más pronto mejor :)
<elopio> Ahora, cada LoCo define su propia forma de comunicación.
<elopio> Entonces, regresando a la página de su equipo, digamos http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-cr
<elopio> van a ver la sección de «Recursos», que por lo general tiene un sitio web, un canal de chat, una lista de correos y un foro.
<elopio> De tarea les dejo que entren a cualquiera de estos, saluden y se presenten con su nuevo equipo.
<ClaseBot> bobitron preguntó: que implica pertenecer a un loco team
<elopio> bobitron: cada LoCo define sus propias reglas.
<elopio> lo mínimo que implica es ser respetuoso con los demás, y querer colaborar.
<elopio> pero por lo general, pueden nada más ser miembros pasiv..
<elopio> *pasivos
<elopio> cuando vean una actividad que les interese, o tengan alguna duda, pueden empezar a participar.
<elopio> cuando se presenten en su LoCo, pregunten eso de nuevo.
<elopio> Volvamos a nuestra clave PGP, que ya debe estar lista en el servidor.
<elopio> y si no, igual les doy las instrucciones para que lo hagan en unos 30 minutos.
<elopio> [slide 12]
<elopio> Vamos a importar la clave en Launchpad.
<elopio> Entonces, en la aplicación «Contraseñas y claves»:
<elopio> Vayan a la pestaña «Mis claves personales», y abran la clave creada con dos clics.
<elopio> Vayan a la pestaña «Detalles», seleccionen y copien la «Huella» con las teclas «Ctrl+c».
<elopio> En el navegador web, vayan a la página https://launchpad.net/~/+editpgpkeys
<elopio> y peguen la huella en el campo «Fingerprint» con las teclas «Ctrl+v».
<elopio> si la clave aun no está en el servidor, Launchpad les va a dar un error.
<elopio> bobitron, carlooos_28, ¿ustedes pudieron importar sus claves?
<elopio> [slide 13]
<elopio> Launchpad les enviará un correo cifrado con su clave.
<elopio> Sólo ustedes tienen la clave y la contraseña necesarias para
<elopio> descifrar el mensaje, entonces así Launchpad confirma la
<elopio> autenticidad de lo que estamos haciendo.
<elopio> El mensaje va a estar en el correo que registraron con Launchpad, así que pueden abrirlo y buscarlo.
<elopio> Aquí les voy a dejar los pasos, para que lo vayan haciendo mientras yo sigo contándoles sobre los equipos.
<elopio> Primero, copien todo el contenido del mensaje de correo.
<elopio> Abran la terminal, puede ser desde el botón de inicio o con las teclas Ctrl+Alt+t.
<elopio> En la terminal, escriban:
<elopio> gpg
<elopio> y presionen la tecla «Enter».
<elopio> Ahora deben pegar en la terminal el contenido del correo que copiaron antes. Para esto, van al menú «Editar» > «Pegar».
<elopio> Y presionan las teclas Ctrl+d.
<elopio> Ubuntu les va a preguntar la contraseña que definieron para su clave OpenPGP y luego va a descifrar el correo.
<elopio> En la terminal verán el correo descifrado, con un enlace al final.
<elopio> Para validar la clave lo que tienen que hacer es abrir ese enlace en el navegador web, y darle al botón «Continue».
<elopio> (Para abrir el enlace desde la terminal, pueden hacer clic derecho sobre el enlace y seleccionar «Abrir enlace»).
<elopio> Después de esto, estaremos listos para firmar el código de conducta.
<elopio> [slide 14]
<elopio> Pero, ¿qué putas es eso?
<elopio> Les cuento mientras descifran el correo con la clave gpg.
<elopio> si se atrasan no se preocupen, después de las sesión les puedo ayudar.
<elopio> El código de conducta está en https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct/1.1
<elopio> No acepten nada sin antes leerlo y estar de acuerdo.
<elopio> Este código habla sobre el comportamiento esperado de los miembros de la comunidad de Ubuntu.
<elopio> Este código habla sobre el comportamiento esperado de los miembros de la comunidad de Ubuntu.
<elopio> La comunidad no es ni cerca de ser perfecta, y nunca lo va a ser.
<elopio> Pero los conflictos que surgen del trabajo que todos realizamos pueden ser resueltos e incluso aprovechados al tener claro que todos tenemos el mismo objetivo: hacer un Ubuntu mejor.
<elopio> El documento explica que los buenos miembros de la comunidad
<elopio> somos considerados, respetuosos y colaborativos.
<elopio> Que cuando hay desacuerdos, buscamos otras opiniones.
<elopio> Que cuando hay dudas, buscamos ayuda.
<elopio> Y que si no podemos cumplir con las tareas que aceptamos, nos retiramos de la mejor forma posible para no afectar el trabajo de los demás.
<elopio> ¿Alguna preguntas?
<elopio> *pregunta
<elopio> [slide 15]
<elopio> Aquí les voy a copiar los pasos para firmar el código.
<elopio> Pero no lo hagan ahora, leanlo primero y vuelvan aquí si están de acuerdo con lo que dice.
<elopio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1056321/
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos en la sesión actual
<elopio> como dice fmolinero, hay una traducción en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/esCodeOfConduct
<elopio> pero esa no es la última versión del CdC.
<elopio> lo primero que pueden hacer como parte de su LoCo es ayudar a traducir la última versión.
<elopio> sólo una sugerencia... :)
<elopio> Y queda poco tiempo.
<elopio> Para terminar, sigamos con el desorden, volvamos a los equipos.
<elopio> Además del LoCo, pueden unirse a otros equipos que les interesen.
<elopio> Escojan a qué equipo unirse tomando en cuenta qué cosas sepan hacer bien, el tiempo que tengan disponible, y cómo les gustaría colaborar con la comunidad.
<elopio> Toda ayuda es bienvenida, así que siempre van a encontrar algún equipo que los reciba, les ayude a iniciar, y los llene de trabajo divertido y satisfactorio.
<elopio> [slide 20]
<elopio> Les voy a enviar información sobre algunos equipos
<elopio> El equipo de mercadeo de Ubuntu se encarga de diseñar y publicar material promocional.
<elopio> Esto para que más gente conozca Ubuntu, y más gente se una a colaborar con la comunidad.
<elopio> La página del equipo es https://launchpad.net/~spreadubuntu
<elopio> [slide 21]
<elopio> El equipo de documentación se encarga de la documentación del sistema, el wiki de Ubuntu y de guíar a los nuevos usuarios y colaboradores.
<elopio> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-doc-contributors
<elopio> [slide 22]
<elopio> Ubuntu Friendly Squad es un proyecto para calificar el hardware según su compatibilidad con Ubuntu.
<elopio> Así va a ser más sencillo comprar nuevo equipo y estar tranquilo de que Ubuntu va a funcionar sin problemas.
<elopio> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-friendly-squad
<elopio> [slide 23]
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos en la sesión actual
<elopio> El bugsquad es mi favorito.
<elopio> https://launchpad.net/~bugsquad
<elopio> Los miembros de este equipo se encargan de revisar los reportes de errores enviados a través de Launchpad.
<elopio> Ayudan a quienes encontraron el error a hacer un buen reporte,
<elopio> y ayudan a quienes van a solucionarlo asegurandose de que el reporte tiene toda la información necesaria
<elopio> y está asignado al equipo correcto.
<elopio> ¡unanse a este! Hay muchos bugs y no hay suficientes manos.
<elopio> pero no, no se unan a cualquiera.
<elopio> lo principal de hacer trabajo voluntario es que tiene que ser divertido.
<elopio> busquen el que los haga más felices, y cualquier forma de colaboración es buena.
<elopio> [slide 24]
<elopio> Les paso los enlaces de otros equipos, para que les echen un ojo y vean si alguno les interesa.
<elopio> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-news
<elopio> https://launchpad.net/~accessibility
<elopio> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-women
<elopio> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-training
<elopio> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-gaming
<elopio> Y si quieren colaborar de una forma nueva, que no tiene un equipo creado aún,
<elopio> o si quieren hacer un nuevo proyecto de software,
<elopio> o si quieren organizar de mejor forma alguna comunidad de la que formen parte,
<elopio> pueden registrar un nuevo equipo entrando a
<elopio> https://launchpad.net/people/+newteam
<elopio> y ya se me acabó el tiempo.
<elopio> quedense a las próximas sesiones, para aprender cómo usar launchpad para colaborar en algunas cosas importantes para Ubuntu.
<elopio> muchas gracias.
<elopio> si les quedaron dudas, voy a estar un rato en el canal de chat para ayudarles.
<elopio> [slide 31]
<elopio> o pueden escribirme luego a elopio@ubuntu.com, o unirse al canal #ubuntu-centroamerica
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Bienvenido a Ubuntu Charlas | Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat | Evento: Día del Usuario Ubuntu - Sesión actual: Traduciendo Ubuntu al Español  - Instructores: fmolinero - Diapositivas: http://is.gd/KQyvGr
<ClaseBot> Diapositivas para Traduciendo Ubuntu al Español : http://ubuntuone.com/40rHbsU1KOsS2FVuwrbXCR
<fmolinero> Hola a todos/as
<fmolinero> Mi nombre es Francisco Molinero
<fmolinero> Vivo en España
<fmolinero> y soy el coordinador del equipo de traducción de Ubuntu al español
<fmolinero> El objetivo de mi presentación es animar a que ayuden en la traducción de Ubuntu al Español
<fmolinero> [silde 2]
<fmolinero> [slide 2]
<fmolinero> Cada usuario debe ser capaz de usar el software en el idioma de su elcción
<fmolinero> este es un objetivo de Ubuntu
<fmolinero> para el que muchas personas en todo el mundo colaboran d3esinteresadamente
<fmolinero> [slide 3]
<fmolinero> Es muy sencillo colaborar en las traducciones
<fmolinero> no es necesario saber de código
<fmolinero> no es importante tener mucho tiempo libre
<fmolinero> Traducir Ubuntu es un proceso sencillo al alcance de muchos
<fmolinero> Obvio decir que en cualquier momento son bienvenidas las preguntas
<fmolinero> [slide 4]
<fmolinero> muy poca teoría
<fmolinero> los programas que usamos están internacionalizados
<fmolinero> es decir: permiten que el usuario los pueda correr en el idioma deseado
<fmolinero> es un trabajo de los desarrolladores
<fmolinero> que con sus herramientas hacen posible adaptarlos y traducirlos a los distintos idiomas
<fmolinero> Lo que hacemos los traductores (cualquiera puede ser traductor)
<fmolinero> es la localización
<fmolinero> En Ubuntu, traducir, como otros muchos trabajos, es una labor de equipo
<fmolinero> nada sería posible si solo una persona se encargara de ello
<fmolinero> [slide 5]
<fmolinero> Ubuntu es una distribución Linux que engloba además del propio núcleo
<fmolinero> los escritorios (GNOME KDE)
<fmolinero> las aplicaciones/biblio0tecas/paquetes independeientes
<fmolinero> y los propios programas de la distribución
<fmolinero> [slide 6]
<fmolinero> La principal tarea de los traductores es que todas estas fuentes se muestren de forma coherente
<fmolinero> sin que parezca un simple agregado
<fmolinero> que trata de forma individual el idioma
<fmolinero> ¿Cómo podemos ayudar en la traducción de Ubuntu?
<fmolinero> ¿Qué habilidades necesitamos?
<fmolinero> [slide 7]
<fmolinero> apenas dos cosas:
<fmolinero> Dominar el español correctamente
<fmolinero> Dominar el inglés escrito para la traducción directa
<fmolinero> Nada de código
<fmolinero> Nada de terminal
<fmolinero> ¿alguna pregunta?
<fmolinero> Continuamos
<fmolinero> Tenemos dos vías para poder colaborar
<fmolinero> [slide 8]
<fmolinero> Para la primera, elopio ya nos ha dado las herramientas
<fmolinero> Launchpad permite a sus usuarios enviar sugerencias de traduccion
<ClaseBot> Deyner preguntó: ​ descargas o paginas para ser traducciones
<fmolinero> Deyner: perdona pero no entendí la pregunta
<fmolinero> ahora sí la he entendido
<fmolinero> luego hablaremos de ello
<fmolinero> de los programas a usar
<ClaseBot> Deyner preguntó: ​ que programas descargar para realizar traducciones
<fmolinero> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<fmolinero> en esta pagina, una vez que somos usuarios de Launchpad
<fmolinero> podemos ver todas las plantillas sobre las que podemos enviar nuestras sugerencias
<fmolinero> una vez que hemos accedido a Launchpad
<fmolinero> elegimos el idioma en el que queremos trabajar
<fmolinero> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+lang/es
<fmolinero> y como podeis ver tenemos 1243 plantillas
<fmolinero> donde proponer sugerencias
<fmolinero> para este nivel de colaboración no hace falta ningun software
<fmolinero> Launchapad nos dice el nombre de la plantilla (Template)
<fmolinero> Las cadenas que tiene sin traducir (Untraslated)
<fmolinero> Las que necesitan revisión (Need review)
<fmolinero> y toda la informacion necesaria
<fmolinero> simplemente debemos elegir la plantilla que nos gustaria traducir
<fmolinero> por ejemplo: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/debian-installer/+pots/debian-installer/es/+translate
<fmolinero> debian installer
<fmolinero> para cada una de las frases
<fmolinero> estén traducidas o no
<fmolinero> podemos proponer nuestra propia traduccion
<fmolinero> Los usuarios de Launchpad no pueden traducir directamente
<fmolinero> para esto hay que ser miembro oficial del equipo de traducion
<fmolinero> esta es la segunda via
<fmolinero> [slide 9]
<fmolinero> ¿que requisitos hacen falta para ser tarductor odficial?
<fmolinero> los podemos leer en la wiki del equipo
<fmolinero> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuSpanishTranslators
<fmolinero> Firmar el código de conducta
<fmolinero> del que ya nos hablo elopio
<fmolinero> Realizar al menos 100 sugerencias de traduccion
<fmolinero> Usar una traducción neutra (ya hablaremos de ello)
<fmolinero> Solicitar en la lista de correo del equipo, pertenecer al mismo
<fmolinero> Los traductores oficiales valorarán el trabajo
<fmolinero> y votaran de forma abierta el ingreso en el equipo
<fmolinero> emitiran consejos para los nuevos miembros
<fmolinero> y el ayudaran en el proceso de aprender a traducir como uno mas
<fmolinero> Preguntas?
<fmolinero> Continuamos
<fmolinero> El equipo ha elaborado durante estos años una Guia de estilo
<fmolinero> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuSpanishTranslators/Estilo
<fmolinero> que es conveniente leer antes de empezar
<fmolinero> y que nos ayudara a coordinar nuestro estilo de traduccion
<fmolinero> con el resto de traductores
<fmolinero> Os recuerdo que se trata de UN TRABAJO EN EQUIPO
<fmolinero> y que es importante que el usuario tenga la sensación
<fmolinero> de que todos los programas estan traducidos por una sola persona
<fmolinero> un mismo estilo
<fmolinero> Como usamos un solo español para todos
<fmolinero> hay palabras, giros, formas que hemos convenido
<fmolinero> de esta manera somos capaces de tener el mejor set de traduccion de Ubuntu
<fmolinero> algunos ejemplos de nuestra guia de estilo
<fmolinero> [slide 10]
<fmolinero> [slide 11]
<fmolinero> usamos el usted
<fmolinero> pero no lo escribimos
<fmolinero> evitamos las formas de cortesia excesivas
<fmolinero> [slide 12]
<fmolinero> evitamos la yuxtaposición de sustantivos
<fmolinero> evitamos los posesivos
<fmolinero> [slide 13]
<fmolinero> evitamos la forma psaiva
<fmolinero> los archivos se usan
<fmolinero> no son usados
<fmolinero> tenemos cuidado con los falsos amigos
<fmolinero> los infinitivos e imperativos
<fmolinero> [slide 14]
<fmolinero> Ojo Con La Mayúsculas
<fmolinero> y sobre todo las tildes
<fmolinero> ponemos mucho cuidado en una correcta ortografia
<fmolinero> hay que pensar que hay miles de niños
<fmolinero> hispanohablantes que aprenderan el idioma con Ubuntu
<fmolinero> tenemos una obligacion con ellos
<fmolinero> escribir correctamente
<fmolinero> [slide 15]
<fmolinero> nuestro objetivo es hacer accesisble el SO a todos los hispanohablantes
<fmolinero> la mayoría no son tecnicos
<fmolinero> por eso intentamos hacer traducciones cercanas al usuario final no tecnico
<fmolinero> de modo que pueda entender el concepto en un nivel básico
<fmolinero> conservando la suficiente informacion y precision para el usuario tecnico
<fmolinero> evitamos los anglicismos
<fmolinero> si existen alternativas en español
<fmolinero> y de esta manera preparamos un futuro para la computación en nuestro idioma
<fmolinero> Pregunta?
<fmolinero> *Preguntas?
<fmolinero> mientras pensais alguna
<fmolinero> os doy datos del trabajo en el que podeis colaborar
<fmolinero> [slide 16]
<fmolinero> Ubuntu habla español
<fmolinero> 97%
<fmolinero> solo 11.000 frases sin traducir
<fmolinero> gracias a más de 1.300 personas
<fmolinero> que alguna vez entraron en Launchpad
<fmolinero> o se hicieron traductors oficiales
<fmolinero> 194 lo fueron en algun momento
<fmolinero> en cuanto a la pregunta de Deyner de antes
<fmolinero> se puede usar Launchpad
<fmolinero> y como programa para trabajar fuera de linea
<fmolinero> mi consejo en Gtranslator
<fmolinero> se instala desde el centro de software
<fmolinero> ¿Alguien se anima a traducir?
<fmolinero> [slide 17]
<fmolinero> direcciones de interes
<fmolinero> para traducir
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos en la sesión actual
<fmolinero> alguna pregunta?
<fmolinero> [slide 2]
<fmolinero> bien
<fmolinero> entonces me queda despedirme
<fmolinero> agradecer la atencion
<fmolinero> y deciros que siempre que me necesiteis
<fmolinero> para traducir
<fmolinero> para empezar
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos en la sesión actual
<fmolinero> o para cualquier otra cosa
<fmolinero> [slide 1]
<fmolinero> estos son mis datos de contacto
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Bienvenido a Ubuntu Charlas | Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat | Evento: Día del Usuario Ubuntu - Sesión actual: Cómo obtener ayuda en Ubuntu  - Instructores: viperhoot - Diapositivas: http://is.gd/pdGwHG
<ClaseBot> Diapositivas para Cómo obtener ayuda en Ubuntu : http://ubuntuone.com/5mRbP79HdPF8p9SiT7FDwq
<viperhoot> Buen día a todos, ya estamos por comenzar la próxima charla: Cómo obtener ayuda en Ubuntu.
<viperhoot> Bien, es hora de empezar.
<viperhoot> [slide 1]
<viperhoot> Permitanme primero presentarme
<viperhoot> mi nombre es Dante Díaz, miembro de la comunidad Ubuntu y contacto para el Equipo peruano.
<viperhoot> En este momento quiero explicarles cómo conseguir ayuda a través de toda la comunidad de usuarios ubuntu repartidos por todos los lugares.
<viperhoot> Como cualquier usuario que recién viene desde otros sistemas operativos, es normal sentirse un poco perdido al principio
<viperhoot> la misma interfaz de ubuntu supone un cambio con lo que veníamos usando antes ( principalmente un sistema windows)
<viperhoot> No supone un cambio radical pero si una diferencia en el modo de pensar y trabajar con un nuevo sistema operativo
<viperhoot> afortunadamente Ubuntu tiene una gran comunidad de personas detrás que siempre se encuentran dispuestas a apoyar
<viperhoot> En esta sesión quiero exponerles cual es la forma más sencilla de conseguir ayuda si eres un usuario nuevo de Ubuntu
<viperhoot> Hay dos maneras principales, ambas se sustentan en el uso de internet como medio de comunicación
<viperhoot> Las comunidades locales (LoCo Teams) y El alojador de proyectos Launchpad
<viperhoot> Desde ambas uno puede recibir ayuda de diferente indole: reportar algunos errores encontrados en ubuntu, obtener respuestas técnicas en relación a ubuntu , documentarse y profundizar en el manejo de ubuntu.
<viperhoot> y por supuesto, contactar con personas alrededor del mundo dispuestos a apoyar, así como gente que se puede encontrar cerca.
<viperhoot> [slide 2]
<viperhoot> El uso de internet ha ayudado de gran manera a que ubuntu se popularice, así como a que el conocimiento de esta distribución sea cada vez mayor
<viperhoot> [slide 3]
<viperhoot> Hablemos de ambos servicios que ofrece la comunidad: Las comunidades locales y Launchpad
<viperhoot> [slide 4]
<viperhoot> Las comunidades locales son grupos de usuarios aficionados en el uso y manejo de ubuntu
<viperhoot> tienen una característica especial: buscan trabajar juntos debido a la cercanía que tienen.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Bienvenido a Ubuntu Charlas | Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat | Evento: Día del Usuario Ubuntu - Sesión actual: Cómo obtener ayuda en Ubuntu  - Instructores: viperhoot - Diapositivas: http://is.gd/qjYF8v
<ClaseBot> Diapositivas para Cómo obtener ayuda en Ubuntu : http://ubuntuone.com/51WlK0iZSj6unzqITRLaeU
<viperhoot> esto es lo que ha hecho que los lazos entre los miembros sean fuertes y de apoyo mutuo, ya que generalmente pueden realizar reuniones, conocerte y trabajar personalmente.
<viperhoot> Hay comunidades locales de ubuntu por todo el mundo
<viperhoot> en el caso de América Latina hay comunidades locales por cada país.
<viperhoot> Todas bastante activas y metidas en diferentes proyectos locales.
<viperhoot> Sin embargo, dentro del ecosistema ubuntu, todas cuentan con una serie de herramientas (a través de internet) que buscan que sus miembros se comuniquen entre ellos de maneras sencillas.
<viperhoot> [slide 5]
<viperhoot> Así pues, cada comunidad local de ubuntu ofrece a sus miembros un sitio web desde donde informarse de las actividades cercanas en su localidad/país
<viperhoot> Foros de discusión, mediante los cuales se puedan realizar conversatorios entre sus miembros, de variados temas.
<viperhoot> Es también una manera efectiva de brindar soporte a los nuevos miembros.
<viperhoot> Un sistema de char IRC , como el que estamos usando en este momento.
<viperhoot> canales IRC en Freenode como #ubuntu-es #ubuntu-charlas #ubuntu-pe y otros representan a diversas comunidades de apoyo
<viperhoot> de acuerdo al país que representan
<viperhoot> Sin embargo puede resultar algo confuso buscar la comunidad adecuada para cada uno
<viperhoot> Es por ello que la misma comunidad buscó integrar toda esta información en un único lugar para que sea sencillo al nuevo usuario.
<viperhoot> Es así que nace el portal de las Comunidades Locales de Ubuntu.
<viperhoot> [slide 6)
<viperhoot> [slide 6]
<viperhoot> http://loco.ubuntu.com
<viperhoot> Este sitio web engloba toda la información que brindan todas las comunidades locales alrededor del mundo.
<viperhoot> mostrando además de manera muy visual los contenidos de cada una de ellas
<viperhoot> como pueden ver en el sitio web, se representa a todas las comunidades locales en un mapa
<viperhoot> si damos click en la zona de América Latina ingresaremos a una lista donde nos muestra todas las comunidades locales de esta parte del mundo.
<viperhoot> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/#South%20America
<viperhoot> Observarán que Latinoamérica hay comunidades locales de Ubuntu en Bolivia, Brasil, Ecuador, Perú, Argentina, Colombia, Venezuela, Chile, Paraguay, Uruguay y Trinidad y Tobago.
<viperhoot> ¡Es gran parte de América Latina!
<viperhoot> Todas ellas son reconocidas, sin embargo no todas son oficiales, ese tema da para otra charla ;)
<viperhoot> [slide 7]
<viperhoot> Y todas ellas ofrecen información sobre sus actividades y maneras de contactarlos :)
<viperhoot> Vayamos a la información de Ubuntu Perú y veamos qué ofrece esta comunidad a sus miembros locales.
<viperhoot> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-pe
<viperhoot> Verán que carga una nueva web con información exclusiva de esta comunidad
<viperhoot> Su ubicación
<viperhoot> El idioma en el que ofrece apoyo
<viperhoot> Quienes la dirigen y a quién podemos contactar personalmente como cabezas de la comunidad.
<viperhoot> Y más abajo, entre circulos de color naranja los servicios que esta comunidad ofrece
<viperhoot> Un canal IRC
<viperhoot> Una página Wiki
<viperhoot> Una lista de correos
<viperhoot> Unos foros de discusión
<viperhoot> y un sitio web
<viperhoot> Debajo, los eventos que esta comunidad tiene planeados próximamente, en este caso no hay ninguno listado.
<viperhoot> A la derecha un pequeño modulo de twitter con las novedades de esta comunidad
<viperhoot> Son pocos servicios los que ofrece esta comunidad, pero los necesarios para que se mantengan en contacto constante, ayuden a nuevos usuarios de ubuntu y planifiquen nuevas actividades.
<viperhoot> Estos servicios no son exclusivos de la comunidad de Ubuntu Perú
<viperhoot> cada comunidad local cuenta con ellos
<viperhoot> Sólo hay que acceder a la comunidad a la cual queramos pertenecer y se nos mostrará todo lo que ofrece
<viperhoot> Recuerden, para el caso de América Latina, la dirección para encontrar todas la comunidades locales disponibles es: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/#South%20America
<viperhoot> Únanse a su comunidad más cercana :)
<viperhoot> [slide 8]
<viperhoot> Hablemos ahora un poco de la ayuda que podemos obtener por Launchpad cuando somos usuarios nuevos de Ubuntu
<viperhoot> http://launchpad.net
<viperhoot> Launchpad es una plataforma para el correcto manejo de proyectos de software libre
<viperhoot> Aloja miles de proyectos de manera gratuita y con buenas herramientas dedicadas a ello.
<viperhoot> Como pueden imaginar, Ubuntu y muchos de los programas que lo conforman se encuentran alojados allí.
<viperhoot> Sin embargo, a diferencia de las comunidades locales, Launchpad se encuentra en inglés y los proyectos se encuentran un poco separados unos de otros.
<viperhoot> Tomaría una charla entera hablar sobre todo lo que ofrece launchpad, así que vayamos directamente a cómo obtener ayuda para ubuntu desde launchpad
<viperhoot> la manera más sencilla? desde la sección de preguntas para ubuntu
<viperhoot> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<viperhoot> Como pueden ver, allí se listan todas las preguntas que la gente realiza en relación a ubuntu
<viperhoot> desde pequeñas dudas con el manejo y que se resuelven en segundos, hasta temas complejos relacionados a hardware y que pueden llevar a dias o semanas en solucionarse.
<viperhoot> Es un lugar bastante activo y que incluso muchas veces ayuda a contactar directamente con los creadores de los programas que usamos en ubuntu
<viperhoot> ¡Una ayuda de primera mano!
<viperhoot> Eso si, como verán, la interfaz está completamente en inglés
<viperhoot> Puede llegar a ser un impedimento si no dominamos del todo el idioma y  tenemos un problema muy específico
<viperhoot> Desde allí mismo también podemos ayudar resolviendo las dudas de otros usuarios.
<viperhoot> Basta con crearnos una cuenta de launchpad
<viperhoot> para crearnos una cuenta, simplemente nos dirigimos a: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<viperhoot> llenamos nuestra información y ya está, nada del otro mundo :P
<viperhoot> luego nos dirigimos a la web de preguntas, vemos la lista actual y si sabemos la respuesta a alguna, pues la ponemos y ya, habremos contribuido con otra persona.
<viperhoot> Todo esto es un trabajo voluntario y que no representa más paga que la satisfacción de ser útil con otra persona.
<viperhoot> Es una buena causa y que ha ayudado a que Ubuntu se popularice, la comunidad detrás es bastante sólida y colaborativa
<viperhoot> [slide 9]
<viperhoot> La charla finaliza aquí.
<viperhoot> Espero haber sido de ayuda y aclarar un poco cómo encontrar ayuda en ubuntu a través de su gran comunidad.
<viperhoot> Si alguien solicita las diapositivas de la presentación, las puede descargar desde aquí: http://ubuntuone.com/5mRbP79HdPF8p9SiT7FDwq
<viperhoot> Eso es todo, y hasta otra vez será!
<SergioMeneses> muchisimas gracias viperhoot por la presentacion
<viperhoot> cualquier duda o sugerencia soy viperhoot en IRC y @viperhoot en Twitter.
<SergioMeneses> compañeros tenemos unos 10min de descanso
<SergioMeneses> pueden dar dudas o tomar el break
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos en la sesión actual
<ClaseBot> siliaro preguntó: ​ Que codificacion teneis, para que salgan tantas ????
<viperhoot> siliaro, me imagino a que te refieres a lernid, ahora mismo yo estoy con xchat
<viperhoot> y pienso que usa UTF-8
<viperhoot> siliaro, debi procurar no usar tildes, mis disculpas
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos en la sesión actual
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Bienvenido a Ubuntu Charlas | Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat | Evento: Día del Usuario Ubuntu - Sesión actual: 3 formas simples de colaborar con Ubuntu - Instructores: chilicuil - Diapositivas: http://is.gd/F4toiV
<ClaseBot> Diapositivas para 3 formas simples de colaborar con Ubuntu: http://ubuntuone.com/1AXIPekm4I03eWkzVvOU7N
<chilicuil> hola, gracias por asistir al dia del usuario
<chilicuil> espero que hayan disfrutado hasta el momento de las charlas
<chilicuil> [SLIDE 1]
<chilicuil> mi nombre es Javier y soy una de esas personas a las que le gusta hacer carreritas en costales y zancos con los groovies de Ubuntu
<chilicuil> durante la siguiente hr intentare mostrar 3 formas, relativamente faciles de hacer de Ubuntu un mejor sistema
<chilicuil> esta charla tendra algo de practico, asi que sugiero que tengan su cuenta de lp lista para la accion ;)
<chilicuil> si tienen cualquier pregunta, estare feliz de contestarla
<chilicuil> [SLIDE 2]
<chilicuil> si tienen problemas con la visualizacion de la presentacion, tambien me gustaria que lo comentaran
<chilicuil> Ubuntu es un proyecto patrocinado por Canonical (una empresa que vende soporte y que esta ubicada en Inglaterra)
<chilicuil> esta empresa cubre los costos de infraestructura
<chilicuil> y les paga a algunas personas para que se encarguen de ciertas partes críticas
<chilicuil> [SLIDE 3]
<chilicuil> este es el equipo enfocado a la comunidad, algunos de ellos comenzaron como voluntarios
<chilicuil> y ahora trabajan para canonical.., de derecha a izquierda
<chilicuil> [SLIDE 4]
<chilicuil> Jorge Castro, le gusta contestar preguntas en http://askubuntu.com
<chilicuil> Daniel Holbach, creador de http://harvest.ubuntu.com/ y osito cariñosito del proyecto
<chilicuil> John O'Bacon, programador de Lernid, escritor, guitarrista, lider
<chilicuil> Ahmed Kamal, parte del equipo de Ubuntu server
<chilicuil> David Planella, coordinador de los equipos de traducción
<chilicuil> El resto de la comunidad también es cool \o/
<chilicuil> [SLIDE 5]
<chilicuil> Ubuntu tienen una comunidad extremadamente dulce
<chilicuil> siendo asi, algunas personas podrian pensar que el nivel de azucar es suficiente
<chilicuil> pero la realidad, es que el sabor de Ubuntu esta rebajado =(
<chilicuil> es decir, no es un dulce espeso, amantequillado, sino más bien parece
<chilicuil> que a alguien se le cayo el agua durante su preparación
<chilicuil> afortunadamente hay varias formas para hacer que el sabor se intensifique
<chilicuil> intentare mostrar algunas de ellas, estas recetas no deberian quitarles mucho tiempo
<chilicuil> son relativamente faciles de hacer e importantes
<chilicuil> asi que desde mi perspectiva es una forma de hacer mucho con poco
<chilicuil>  
<chilicuil> La primera iniciativa o forma de endulzar aún más el sistema es adoptando una .iso
<chilicuil> [SLIDE 6]
<chilicuil> Las imagenes .iso son la forma preferida de distribuir Ubuntu
<chilicuil> cada 6 meses se compila suficiente software, y se generan varias imagenes
<chilicuil> algunas traen software para servidores, otras para escritorios, algunas traen sistema gráficos alternativos, como xfce o kde
<chilicuil> y pueden preparar para amd64, x86 y arm en total son 60
<chilicuil> Los ingredientes que necesitaremos son:
<chilicuil> [SLIDE 7]
<chilicuil> [+] Maquina virtual o hardware real
<chilicuil> [+] Buen ancho de banda (100kb/s deberia ser suficiente)
<chilicuil> [+] Cuenta en lp
<chilicuil>  
<chilicuil> Si van a utilizar una maquina real tambien necesitaran discos virgenes, y el ancho de banda, entre mas mejor
<chilicuil> pero tampoco necesitan algo exorbitante, para descargar las imagenes .iso se usa zsync, que descarga 1 sola vez
<chilicuil> y las siguientes solo descarga las diferencias, por lo tanto son mas rapidas de descargar
<chilicuil> y el tiempo de preparación es de aprox:
<chilicuil> [+] 3 hrs
<chilicuil> si ya tienen su cuenta en lp, pueden logearse con la misma en:
<chilicuil> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/ , que es el tracker, el sitio donde se da el seguimiento de las pruebas
<chilicuil> [SLIDE 8]
<chilicuil> ahora es un buen momento para abrir http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com ;), me gustaria que fueramos siguiendo el proceso al mismo tiempo
<chilicuil> al lado izquierdo hay un boton que dice «log in»
<chilicuil> [SLIDE 9]
<chilicuil> el sitio utiliza sso (single sign on), asi que para que funcione tendran que ir primero a: https://launchpad.net/
<chilicuil> [SLIDE 10]
<chilicuil> ahi pueden logearse
<chilicuil> [SLIDE 11]
<chilicuil> [SLIDE 12]
<chilicuil> y luego regresar al tracker de las imagenes .iso y seguir las instrucciones
<chilicuil> [SLIDE 13]
<chilicuil> vale, espero que se logeen al tracker de las imagenes .iso =), genial madgab, gracias por seguir la presentacion =)
<chilicuil> una vez logeados veran los milestones estas son las versiones de ubuntu para probar
<chilicuil> se vera mas o menos asi
<chilicuil> [SLIDE 14]
<chilicuil> siempre, a menos que se indique lo contrario se selecciona la primera, hoy es:
<chilicuil> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/219/builds
<chilicuil> que es la «Quantal Daily»
<chilicuil> [SLIDE 15]
<chilicuil> Como se deduce del titulo, las imagenes son creadas todos los dias, la idea es que siempre se tengan versiones funcionales
<chilicuil> cada vez se le da más importancia a esta forma de trabajar así tal vez las versiones alpha desaparezcan en un futuro no muy lejano
<chilicuil> cuando hayan seleccionado «Quantal Dayly», se les mostrará una página en forma de tabla
<chilicuil> [SLIDE 16]
<chilicuil> la primera columna, la que tiene un icono de descarga contiene instrucciones
<chilicuil> [SLIDE 17]
<chilicuil> ya estan en esa pagina?
<chilicuil> perfecto =), ahora, navegaremos un poco por el sitio para explicar las partes del mismo
<chilicuil> cuando quieran hacer verdadero testing, podran seleccionar las imagenes que prefieran probar =)
<chilicuil> ahora, para este ejemplo, vamos a darle click sobre el icono al lado de Edubuntu DVD amd64
<chilicuil> [SLIDE 18]
<chilicuil> y veremos una pagina con instrucciones
<chilicuil> aparece la url de descarga directa, pero tambien los comandos para descargarlo con programas como zsync, que hacen un diferencial
<chilicuil> solo hay que pegar cualquiera de los dos comandos que se muestran ahi y pegarlos en una terminal
<chilicuil> pueden hacerlo ahora mismo para ver que funcionan
<chilicuil> [SLIDE 19]
<chilicuil> regresando a la pagina principal: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/219/builds
<chilicuil> la segunda columna contiene el nombre de la imagen, al darle click nos llevará a una página con las pruebas disponibles
<chilicuil> [SLIDE 20]
<chilicuil> y ahi, se muestran los tescases disponibles para esa imagen, en nuestro caso para edubuntu amd64
<chilicuil> rocsx: ha preguntado,  si tengo una version anterior a ubuntu y utilizo zsync se actualiza o como funcina?
<chilicuil> gracias por preguntar rocsx
<chilicuil> el comando zsync descarga una imagen .iso, es un archivo binario, no hace ninguna modificacion en tu computadora
<chilicuil> esa imagen, la puedes usar en virtualbox para probar esa version
<chilicuil> por ejemplo si haces $ zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/dvd/20120623/quantal-dvd-amd64.iso.zsync
<chilicuil> descargara quantal-dvd-amd64.iso
<chilicuil> esa imagen se puede probar en virtualbox como ya habia mencionado, en eso consiste el testing
<chilicuil> siguiendo con la charla
<chilicuil> [SLIDE 21]
<chilicuil> veremos 3 pruebas
<chilicuil> algunas imagenes tienen mas pruebas
<chilicuil> pueden ver la lista de todas las pruebas de cada imagen si dan click sobre cada una
<chilicuil> para esta imagen, edubuntu...
<chilicuil> hay 3 pruebas
<chilicuil> [+] Install (ubiquity)
<chilicuil> [+] Live session
<chilicuil> [+] Live LTSP
<chilicuil> cuando se siguen las ligas nos llevan a una página de reporte, voy a darle click en el primer testcase, «Install (ubiquity)»
<chilicuil> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/219/builds/17647/testcases/117/results
<chilicuil> espero que estemos viendo la misma pagina =)
<chilicuil> [SLIDE 22]
<chilicuil> la página me presenta las instrucciones para la descarga de la imagen y otro link con las instrucciones paso a paso para completar el test
<chilicuil> asi que realmente no hay que buscar mucho, solo debemos seguir las instrucciones
<chilicuil> hay una mala noticia, por el momento las instrucciones estan en ingles
<chilicuil> sin embargo, apenas.., hace como 3 dias, se actualizo el sistema
<chilicuil> asi que se estan buscando personas que agreguen nuevos testcases, o que traduzcan los existentes al español ;)
<chilicuil> regresando al tema
<chilicuil> e imaginando que hemos seguido las instrucciones de «Install (ubiquity)»
<chilicuil> las cuales consisten basicamente en hacer una instalacion estandar, verificar que el cifrado de la carpeta home funcione.. y asi
<chilicuil> todo esta en la descripcion del testcase: http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/DesktopWhole
<chilicuil> una vez que hayamos finalizado con la prueba se llena el reporte
<chilicuil> [SLIDE 23]
<chilicuil> siguiente
<chilicuil> !siguiente
<chilicuil> madgab: gracias por tu pregunta, los testcases son las pruebas
<chilicuil> las pruebas que necesitan ser hechas
<chilicuil> por ejemplo, se supone que ubuntu deberia ser instalable 100% libre, existe un testcase para eos
<chilicuil> esto
<chilicuil> eso es un instructivo, de paso a paso para hacer que ubuntu sea completamente libre
<chilicuil> si al final del instructivo obtienes un entorno asi, el testcase se reporta como correcto
<chilicuil> sino, se pone como fallido y las personas que desarrollan ubuntu, ven el problema para corregirlo
<chilicuil> madgab: excelente pregunta, al lado de los «testcases»
<chilicuil> hay unas columndas, dicen Type Passed Failed Running Bugs
<chilicuil> columnas*
<chilicuil> en el caso de estos 3 testcases, no se ha ejecutado ninguno, lo se porque en esas columnas hay "-"
<ClaseBot> madgab preguntó: si, veo que hay 3 testcases pero la pregunta entonces sería ¿como saber cuales testcases realizar?
<chilicuil> asi que puedes correr el que tu quieras
<chilicuil> madgab: y los que existen son los que se listan en cada imagen
<chilicuil> madgab: haz la prueba y entra a la imagen de Ubuntu Desktop amd64
<chilicuil> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/219/builds/17674/testcases
<chilicuil> madgab: en ese caso, hay mas testcases, esos son los que estan disponibles
<chilicuil> madgab: asi es
<chilicuil> despues de probar algunos testcases y familiarizarte, puedes generar nuevos testcases para las imagenes que mas te interesen
<chilicuil> regresare ahora a la parte de llenar el reporte
<chilicuil> bueno, si el testcase no lo pudimos realizar, se marca como «Failed»
<chilicuil> antes de comenzar a hacer la prueba es buena idea seleccionar «In progress»
<chilicuil> en general, no hay tanta gente trabajando como para duplicar los esfuerzos, es mejor marcar los test que estaras probando
<chilicuil> cuando se encuentran errores criticos, que no dejen terminar el testcase, se reportan a launchpad
<chilicuil> la forma correcta de reportar errores es esta: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1017604
<chilicuil> si tienen problemas para reportarlos, haganmelo saber y con gusto les ayudo a llenaro
<chilicuil> llenarlo
<chilicuil> el perfil del hardware se llena con una liga a ubuntu friendly:
<chilicuil> https://friendly.ubuntu.com/
<chilicuil> [SLIDE 24]
<chilicuil> el perfil de la computadora que uso en este momento es: https://friendly.ubuntu.com/12.04/LENOVO/ThinkPad%20SL410/i:C0I:SCgOp:Co4:I8g:CNM:B9ip:Ic4:BHs:Ov0:BHs/
<chilicuil> esta es la liga que se pone en «Hardware profile»
<chilicuil> en «Comment» se escriben cosas que puedan ayudar a otros testers
<chilicuil> a proposito, llenar su perfile en https://friendly.ubuntu.com es otra gran forma de ayudar a Ubuntu
<chilicuil> y de mejorar el soporte de su hardware
<chilicuil> pueden suscribirse a las imagenes en las cuales tengan especial interes
<chilicuil> [SLIDE 25]
<chilicuil> aunque he dicho que las imagenes se crean diario, algunas en realidad no lo hacen, las versiones mas grandes (dvd)
<chilicuil> por ejemplo, y las que no son tan populares no siempre se crean tan frecuentemente
<chilicuil> [SLIDE 26]
<chilicuil> en http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/reports/subscriptions puede verse una lista con las images
<chilicuil> me gustaria que entraran a esta ultima pagina y vieran la distribucion actual
<chilicuil> regresando a la pagina principal, tambien hay otros campos como «Mandatory» y «Run once»
<chilicuil> y que corresponden a tests que son _muy importantes_ y que deben probarse con cada imagen
<chilicuil> idealmente 1 vez cada dia
<chilicuil> y los que solo se prueban una vez, «optional» son los tests extra, casi no hay, así que no hay que preocuparse por esos
<chilicuil> el numero que esta debajo muestra la relación de pruebas que se necesitan hacer y de las que ya se han hecho
<chilicuil> y es de lo que ya habia platicado con madgab
<chilicuil> finalmente la columna de bugs, son ligas a los problemas que se han encontrado
<chilicuil> todos los testcases deberian estar llenos de esos y luego irse quitando conforme se acerque la fecha de lanzamiento
<chilicuil> [SLIDE 27]
<chilicuil> el canal de ayuda es #ubuntu-testing y siempre pueden enviar un correo a nicholas punto skaggs arroba el dominio de canonical
<chilicuil> es super amable, asi que no teman
<chilicuil> o a mi, me pueden encontrar en #ubuntu-es la mayor parte del tiempo
<chilicuil> [SLIDE 28]
<chilicuil> [SLIDE 28]
<chilicuil> la segunda forma de hacer de Ubuntu un platillo exquisito es usando las actualizaciones -proposed
<chilicuil> [SLIDE 29]
<chilicuil> y los ingredientes son:
<chilicuil> [+] alguna versión de ubuntu
<chilicuil> [+] conexión a internet
<chilicuil> [+] Cuenta en lp
<chilicuil> [-] opcionalmente 'pbuilder' | virtualbox
<chilicuil> pueden utilizar la versión de ubuntu que estan corriendo
<chilicuil> o un entorno controlado si van a hacer testing de herramientas muy distintas a las que usan
<chilicuil>  
<chilicuil> tiempo de preparación:
<chilicuil> [+] media hr
<chilicuil> con entorno controlado me refiero a virtualbox o a un chroot
<chilicuil> como pbuilder
<chilicuil> para entender porque este procedimiento es importante, debo hablar un poco del sistema de actualizaciones de Ubuntu
<chilicuil> supongamos que estan corriendo ubuntu y notan que las notificaciones no funcionan
<chilicuil> lo primero que tendrían que hacer es reportarlo en lp
<chilicuil> después alguien lo confirmaría
<chilicuil> y otra lo arreglara
<chilicuil> el cambio se aceptaría, se volvería a crear el paquete y se subiría a los repositorios
<chilicuil> ahora las notificaciones funcionan.., en la versión en desarrollo... #FAIL
<chilicuil> cuando ubuntu inicio, las personas también solian enviar estas actualizaciones a las versiones estables
<chilicuil> pero rapidamente notaron que algunas de estas traian más problemas de los que arreglaban
<chilicuil> entonces decidieron crear un repositorio intermedio, llamado -proposed
<chilicuil> desde entonces, todo cambio que quiera llegar a -updates a partir de una actualización en la rama en desarrollo
<chilicuil> necesita pasar por -proposed
<chilicuil>  
<chilicuil> en nuestros dias, se crea una excepcion llamada SRU (stable release update) //https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<chilicuil> esto es una formalidad, para indicar que se desea enviar cierto cambio a una versión estable (precise por ejemplo)
<chilicuil> asi que lo primero que se hace es subirse a -proposed, ahí alguien (como ustedes) deberá confirmar que funciona
<chilicuil> si lo hace pasará a -updates, y entonces un programa le reporta al usuario común que tiene una actualizaciones
<chilicuil> después de aplicar la actualización las notificaciones vuelven a funcionar
<chilicuil>  
<chilicuil> si hay algo que sientan que no hace sentido, me gustaria que lo comentaran
<chilicuil> rocsx: no, si buscas estabilidad, no es totalmente recomendable
<chilicuil> rocsx: pero funciona muy bien en computadoras que no mantienen servicios criticos
<ClaseBot> rocsx preguntó: ​ Es recomendado tener activo este repositorio, en una version estable?
<chilicuil> gracias por preguntar rocsx =)
<chilicuil> mmm, que pasa si nadie hace la prueba en -proposed?, mmm, pues que se puede quedar ahí y aunque ya exista
<chilicuil> una actualización que funcione, la gente «normal» no la tendrá, hasta que salga la versión en desarrollo
<chilicuil> probar actualizaciones de -proposed es una cosa que beneficia a millones de usuarios
<chilicuil> y que en realidad es muy facil de hacer, la idea es concentrarse en los que ya tienen solucion, hay una lista de esta clase de errores en:
<chilicuil> [SLIDE 30]
<chilicuil> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html
<chilicuil> me gustaria que abrieran esta ultima pagina
<chilicuil> quien ya la tiene abierta?
<chilicuil> una vez en esa pagina veran paquetes para cada versino estable de ubuntu
<chilicuil> genial, rocsx , madgab, son geniales!
<chilicuil> para poner un ejemplo, nos concentraremos en la version «precise»
<chilicuil> [SLIDE 31]
<chilicuil> esta un poco mas debajo de la mitad de la pagina
<chilicuil> El procedimiento para confirmar actualizaciones en -proposed es como sigue:
<chilicuil> [SLIDE 32]
<chilicuil> [+] identificar que el error existe en la version estable
<chilicuil> [+] aplicar la actualizacion
<chilicuil> [+] verificar que la actualizacion corrige el problema
<chilicuil> [+] dejar un comentario en el reporte
<chilicuil> [+] esperar unos pocos dias y ver como una actualización lo ha logrado gracias a ti
<chilicuil> para ver el procedimiento en acción, tomaré un ejemplo
<chilicuil> [SLIDE 33]
<chilicuil> por favor, me gustaria que fueran al bug 988819
<chilicuil> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/988819
<chilicuil> [SLIDE 34]
<chilicuil> todos ya estamos en la pagina de launchpad?
<chilicuil> rocsx: excelente pregunta, gracias, el color azul, son los bugs que deben verificarse, son de los que nos encargaremos
<chilicuil> los verdes son los que ya estan confirmados, no hay que preocuparnos por esos
<chilicuil> y los morados, estan en un proceso intermedio, sera mejor solo meterse con los azules
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos en la sesión actual
<chilicuil> ya estamos en la pagina de lp?
<chilicuil> una vez abierto el reporte lo primero que se nota, es que hay mucho color verde
<chilicuil> genial, entonces continuare
<chilicuil> eso es bueno, el error ya esta arreglado
<chilicuil> y luego aparecen instrucciones sobre como verificar el error
<chilicuil> [SLIDE 35]
<chilicuil> solo es cosa de leer superficialmente el reporte
<chilicuil> y se daran cuenta
<chilicuil> todos los errores en la lista sru son reportes bien hechos, así que no debería haber mucho problema en entenderlos
<chilicuil> si vamos al final vemos un comentario que dice que la actualización se ha enviado a -proposed para precise
<chilicuil> ya que en esta computadora tengo precise, voy a ver si el error en verdad existe
<chilicuil> [SLIDE 36]
<chilicuil> voy a una consola y ejecuto:
<chilicuil> $ sudo apt-get -y install apache2 libapache2-modsecurity
<chilicuil> Y se debería obtener el mismo error:
<chilicuil> por favor, intentenlo en su consola
<chilicuil> eliminaremos el paquete de cualquier forma
<chilicuil> solo vamos a probar
<chilicuil> en fin, ese comando deberia sacar el mismo error
<chilicuil> Action 'configtest' failed.
<chilicuil> The Apache error log may have more information.
<chilicuil> Your apache2 configuration is broken, so we're not restarting it for you
<chilicuil> Si lo han obtenido vamos a obtener la actualizacion, primero quitaremos el paquete recien instalado
<chilicuil> [SLIDE 37]
<chilicuil> $ sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2 libapache2-modsecurity
<chilicuil> $ sudo apt-get autoremove --purge
<chilicuil> con eso ya tendran su sistema de vuelta
<chilicuil> despues agregaremos -proposed:
<chilicuil> sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<chilicuil> y ponemos al final del archivo, sin comillas:
<chilicuil> "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-proposed main restricted universe multiverse"
<chilicuil> recargamos los indices:
<chilicuil> $ sudo apt-get update
<chilicuil> y volvemos a instalar apache:
<chilicuil> $ sudo apt-get -y install apache2 libapache2-modsecurity
<chilicuil> el error ah desaparecido, significa que la actualizacion funciona =)
<chilicuil> ahora podemos regresar a launchpad:
<chilicuil> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/modsecurity-apache/+bug/988819
<chilicuil> y agregar un comentario como el que sigue:
<chilicuil> [SLIDE 38]
<chilicuil> "I've tested successfully libapache2-modsecurity in precise"
<chilicuil> listo!, en una semana seguramente estará disponible la actualización en ubuntu precise
<chilicuil> y los que lo instalen ni siquiera se daran cuenta que en algun momento tenia errores, gracias a su magnificiencia ;)
<chilicuil> perdon, he tenido que apresurar el paso porque queda muy poco tiempoi
<chilicuil> [SLIDE 39]
<chilicuil> de todas formas, tambien hay un video, donde se explica paso a paso
<chilicuil> hay un video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iy8WFXNma-w y tambien esta la wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed
<chilicuil> [SLIDE 40]
<chilicuil> si tienen algun problema, no duden en preguntar en #ubuntu-testing o en enviarme un correo
<chilicuil> [SLIDE 41]
<chilicuil> la tercera y ultima manera de endulzar Ubuntu de la que hablare es
<chilicuil> [SLIDE 42]
<chilicuil> del sistema de logros de Ubuntu (The Ubuntu Accomplishments System) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accomplishments
<chilicuil> [SLIDE 43]
<chilicuil> ingredientes
<chilicuil> [+] ubuntu
<chilicuil> [+] conexión a internet
<chilicuil> [+] cuenta en lp
<chilicuil> [+] el sistema de logros
<chilicuil>  
<chilicuil> tiempo de preparación:
<chilicuil> [+] 10 min
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos en la sesión actual
<chilicuil>  
<chilicuil> [SLIDE 44]
<chilicuil> Jono Bacon que por cierto también es el desarrollador de lernid
<chilicuil> en una sobredosis de pastel de zanahoria se le ocurrio que sería cool
<chilicuil> hacer de Ubuntu un juego, donde todos pudieran ganar puntos
<chilicuil> así que desde el ciclo pasado empezó a trabajar en el UAS para abreviar, ubuntu accomplishments system
<chilicuil> o sistema de logros en español
<chilicuil> launchpad ya da puntos, en forma de karma, pero el UAS da trofeos
<chilicuil> uso práctico?, mmm, los trofeos podrían llenarse de malteada? ;)
<chilicuil> el sistema de logros, va en su versión 0.2 y muchas personas creemos
<chilicuil> que será un hito, el antes y después del desarrollo de ubuntu
<chilicuil> así que esta es una gran forma de ayudar a ubuntu de forma exponencial
<chilicuil> ayudando al UAS, ayudas indirectamente a más personas a mejorar nuestra distro favorita n-n/
<chilicuil> el sistema se distribuye a través de su ppa y se instala de la siguiente forma:
<chilicuil> [SLIDE 45]
<chilicuil> $ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-accomplishments/releases
<chilicuil> $ sudo apt-get update
<chilicuil> $ sudo apt-get install accomplishments-daemon accomplishments-viewer\
<chilicuil> ubuntu-community-accomplishments ubuntu-desktop-accomplishments accomplishments-lens
<chilicuil>  
<chilicuil> después de eso, podrán ejecutar Accomplishments-viewer para comenzar a usarlo, lo primero que hará será
<chilicuil> arrancar el servicio en segundo plano, esto revisará constantemente las metas que hayan alcanzado
<chilicuil> [SLIDE 46]
<chilicuil> necesitaran una cuenta en ubuntu one si quieren que entre sesiones se conserven sus progresos
<chilicuil> cada trofeo tiene instrucciones para alcanzar los objetivos
<chilicuil> [SLIDE 47]
<chilicuil> [SLIDE 48]
<chilicuil> Para aprender como involucrarse con el desarrollo, se puede visitar
<chilicuil> [SLIDE 49]
<chilicuil> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accomplishments
<chilicuil> [SLIDE 50]
<chilicuil> [SLIDE 51]
<chilicuil> esa es la tercera forma
<chilicuil> espero que por lo menos la primera forma, haya quedado suficientemente claro
<chilicuil> alguien tiene alguna pregunta?
<chilicuil> la presentacion esta disponible en https://github.com/chilicuil/talks/tree/master/uud-23-jun-2012.irc
<chilicuil> muchas gracias por su tiempo, ojala pueda verlos pronto haciendo testing de ubuntu =)
<chilicuil> no duden en contactar al equipo de ubuntu-testing, a nicolas o a mi si quieren involucrarse o si tienen algun problema/duda
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Bienvenido a Ubuntu Charlas | Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat | Evento: Día del Usuario Ubuntu - Sesión actual: Python para todos  - Instructores: reepeecheep - Diapositivas: http://is.gd/Jjwpys
<ClaseBot> Diapositivas para Python para todos : http://ubuntuone.com/44WzQ0yFMwNMVEq7vhONip
<reepeecheep> Hola amigos
<reepeecheep> esta es la última charla del día
<reepeecheep> Mi nombre es Juan Antonio Hernández Vera y les dare la platica Python para todos
<reepeecheep> [slide 2]
<reepeecheep> el objetivo es aprender a diseñar algoritmos y expresarlos en el lenguaje deprogramación Python, para poder ejecutarlos enun computador.
<reepeecheep> [slide 3]
<reepeecheep> primero un intro, primeros pasos, funciones y lo basico de POO en Python
<reepeecheep> [slide 4]
<reepeecheep> [slide 5]
<reepeecheep> Python es un lenguaje de programación creado por Guido van Rossum a principios de los 90's
<reepeecheep> [slide 6]
<reepeecheep> ¿Por que Python?
<reepeecheep> Python es un lenguaje muy expresivo y legible.
<reepeecheep>  Python ofrece un interprete interactivo.
<reepeecheep>  Python es Multiparadigma.
<reepeecheep> Tiene una rica colección de estructuras de
<reepeecheep> datos.
<reepeecheep> esas son las razones principales por las que muchos programas en Linux estan escritos
<reepeecheep> en este lenguaje
<reepeecheep> [slide 7]
<reepeecheep> Y cito
<reepeecheep> a Peter Norvig, director de calidad de búsquedas de Google Inc.
<reepeecheep> “Python ha sido parte importante de Google desde el principio. Hoy día docenas de ingenieros de Google usan Python, y seguimos buscando gente diestra en este lenguaje”.
<reepeecheep> [slide 8]
<reepeecheep> Cuando comparamos a python
<reepeecheep> con otros lenguajes
<reepeecheep> podemos encontrar ciertas diferencias
<reepeecheep> como que
<reepeecheep> 1 .- Es interpretado
<reepeecheep> esto significa que la traaduccion a código maquina de da linea por linea
<reepeecheep> y no todo de golpe como por ej. C
<reepeecheep> 2 .- Tipado dinamico
<reepeecheep> no tenemos que expresar el tipo de dato, en una declaración de variable
<reepeecheep> como por ejemplo java
<reepeecheep> Int x =0;
<reepeecheep> en python basta con x = 0
<reepeecheep> 3 .- Fuertemente tipado
<reepeecheep> y 4.- Multiplataforma
<reepeecheep> [slide 9]
<reepeecheep> ya que es SL(Sw Libre) se baja gratuitamente de su pag. oficial
<reepeecheep> en caso de Linux viene por defecto amigos
<reepeecheep> [slide 10]
<reepeecheep> ¿Alguna pregunta?
<reepeecheep> Pasaremos a dar los "Primeros Pasos", para conocer este lenguaje
<reepeecheep> [slide 11]
<reepeecheep> esto es lo que avarcariamos
<reepeecheep> [slide 12]
<reepeecheep> Primero abrimos una terminal,
<reepeecheep> los que usan lernid, tiene una pestaña para su acceso rápido
<reepeecheep> escribimos python
<reepeecheep> y nos da acceso al interprete
<reepeecheep> vamos a hacer el clásico "Hola Mundo", vale
<reepeecheep> solo escriban en el promp
<reepeecheep> print "Hola Mundo"
<reepeecheep> ¿Algun problema hasta ahi?
<reepeecheep> debio aparecer el mensaje
<reepeecheep> perfecto
<reepeecheep> [slide 13]
<reepeecheep> una caracteristica de python,
<reepeecheep> y por la cual dicen que "viene con Pilas incluidas"
<reepeecheep> es un bliblioteca estandar
<reepeecheep> un ejemplo de esto
<reepeecheep> es hacer operaciones matematicas de manera rápida
<reepeecheep> si escriben en el promp cualquier operacion
<reepeecheep> el interprete la realizará
<reepeecheep> ejemplo
<reepeecheep> 2 +2
<reepeecheep> 3 * 2
<reepeecheep> 4 / 2
<reepeecheep> 3.0 / 2
<reepeecheep> esa nos devuelve un flotante
<reepeecheep> 4 // 3
<reepeecheep> por ejemplo devuelve un entero
<reepeecheep> [slide 14]
<reepeecheep> pasemos a los tipos de datos
<reepeecheep> como en los demas
<reepeecheep> lenguajes de progra
<reepeecheep> sabemos existen los enteros, cadenas, flotantes
<reepeecheep> y los datos de tipo coleccion
<reepeecheep> ¿alguien sabe a que se refieren los tipo "coleccion o colecciones"?
<reepeecheep> ducuchu: Si, String es tipo cadena
<reepeecheep> se pone ente comillas Simples o Dobles en  python
<reepeecheep> rat0ncit0: vas bien
<reepeecheep> es parecido
<reepeecheep> una cloeccion es un tipo de dato que me permite guardar mas de un dato
<reepeecheep> ducuchu: Ok, una cadena es
<reepeecheep> un conjunto de caracteres seguidos,
<reepeecheep> por ejemplo el nombre Juan, es cadena, una compu no puede prosesarlo como un numero
<reepeecheep> dionyself: si una coleccion es una estructura de datos
<reepeecheep> mas concretamente
<reepeecheep> ¿Vamos bien alguna otra duda?
<reepeecheep> ok
<ClaseBot> ducuchu preguntó: ​ que es un string? q significa decir cadena? puede ser cualquier dato?
<reepeecheep> seguire entonces
<reepeecheep> ducuchu: asi es
<reepeecheep> los numeros pueden ser flotantes, enteros, largos, etc
<reepeecheep> estos se escriben sin comillas
<reepeecheep> Proseguire con las colecciones
<reepeecheep> existen 3 tipos de colecciones en python
<reepeecheep> La Lista, La Tupla y El Diccionario
<reepeecheep> La lista es una forma de agrupar varios datos de varios tipos
<reepeecheep> puede ser una lista de mis amigos mas frecuentes por ejemplo
<reepeecheep> Lista = ["Juan", "MAria", "Jesica", "JUlio"]
<reepeecheep> para expresar que es una lista se usan los corchetes, y adentro de estos los elementos separados por comas
<reepeecheep> ducuchu: Algo entre comillas significa que es una cadena
<reepeecheep> o un dato que es texto
<reepeecheep> para poder decirle a Python "esto es texto", le pongo "
<reepeecheep> o '
<reepeecheep> 'esto es texto'
<reepeecheep> escribe en el prompt
<reepeecheep> "Esto es texto"
<reepeecheep> y despues
<reepeecheep> 'Esto es texto'
<reepeecheep> es exactamente lo mismo
<reepeecheep> Ok?
<reepeecheep> Bueno, pues tambien puede haber listas que tengas no solo texto
<reepeecheep> ej
<reepeecheep> la lista que tiene "siete", en las diapos
<reepeecheep> OK
<reepeecheep> las listas son mutables, es decir, que si yo tengo una lista, de algo
<reepeecheep> puedo quitar y poner mas elementos dentro de mi lista
<reepeecheep> lasTuplas
<reepeecheep> son un tipo de coleccion similar,
<reepeecheep> PERO; estas son inmutables, es decir no puedo meter mas elementos
<reepeecheep> para crear tuplas en lugar de corchetes
<reepeecheep> usamos parentesis
<reepeecheep> lo mismo cada elemento separado por comas
<reepeecheep> depues tenemos los Diccionarios
<reepeecheep> un tipo muy útil,
<reepeecheep> los diccionarios tambien contienen una serie de datos separados por comas
<reepeecheep> d={'hello':'hola', 'bye':'adios'}
<reepeecheep> que le hace pensar esa linea?
<reepeecheep> si es un diccionario, hagamos la anlogia
<reepeecheep> tenemos una clave,
<reepeecheep> y un valor asociado
<reepeecheep> es parecido a una Base de Datos
<reepeecheep> decimos, en el ej. la cadena hello es igual a hola
<reepeecheep> bye es igual a adios
<reepeecheep> [slide 15]
<reepeecheep> ahi un repaso de los datos
<reepeecheep> [slide 16]
<reepeecheep> en Los lenguajes cuando programamos, debemos documentar que rayos estamos haciendo
<reepeecheep> joseh: Muy buena Pregunta
<reepeecheep> una matriz es bidimensional
<reepeecheep> en python lo ponemos definir como una lista de listas
<reepeecheep> matriz = [[0,0,0], [0,0,0], [0,0,0] ]
<reepeecheep> matriz = [[0,0,0], [0,5,0], [0,0,0] ]
<reepeecheep> para poder acceder a un elemnto de una coleccion
<reepeecheep> hacemos lo sguiente
<reepeecheep> ej
<reepeecheep> Lista = [1,2,3]
<reepeecheep> Lista[0]
<reepeecheep> eso significa dame el valor de la lista en la posision 0
<reepeecheep> en Python, tambien aceptaría la posicion [-1]
<reepeecheep> intentenlo en el interprete
<reepeecheep> que numero les salio?
<reepeecheep> Lista[-1]
<reepeecheep> aja
<reepeecheep> sale el 3
<reepeecheep> eso significa dame el ultimo
<reepeecheep> la posicion [-2]
<reepeecheep> es el penultimo y asi
<reepeecheep> en una matriz
<reepeecheep> matriz = [[0,0,0], [0,5,0], [0,0,0] ]
<ClaseBot> joseh preguntó: ​ una matriz con que tipo se representaría?
<reepeecheep> la posición 1 por ejemplo seria [0,5,0]
<reepeecheep> para que nos salga solo el 5
<reepeecheep> hariamos
<reepeecheep> matriz[1][1]
<reepeecheep> dudas?
<reepeecheep> en Los lenguajes cuando programamos, debemos documentar que rayos estamos haciendo,
<reepeecheep> por eso existen los comentarios
<reepeecheep> que son pa que cuando alguien mas
<reepeecheep> vea nuestro código, o nosotros mismos en un futuro,
<reepeecheep> sepamos el porque de cada instruccion
<reepeecheep> para ello se usan la comilla triple y #
<reepeecheep> # esto es un com
<reepeecheep> ''' Hola esto
<reepeecheep> tambien
<reepeecheep> '''
<reepeecheep> pongan eso en el interprete
<reepeecheep> los comentarios no se traducen a codigo maquina, son de guia al programmer
<reepeecheep> [slide 16]
<reepeecheep> [slide 17]
<reepeecheep> ahi un resumen de como hacer variables
<reepeecheep> la variable es un nombre donde se guardara el dato que creamos
<reepeecheep> [slide 18]
<reepeecheep> para que los programas sean "REALES"
<reepeecheep> necesitan la interaccion con el usuario
<reepeecheep> para ello existen los comandos
<reepeecheep> input y raw_input
<reepeecheep> y la sintaxis se ve en la diapo
<reepeecheep> una variable = a input("Un mensaje que indica que es ")
<reepeecheep> copien las lineas de las diapos una por una en su interprete
<ClaseBot> Quedan 10 minutos en la sesión actual
<reepeecheep> la primera es para leer un numero
<reepeecheep> la segunda lee una cadena de texto
<reepeecheep> entendido??? creo la mayoria tiene nociones
<reepeecheep> bien
<reepeecheep> esas lineas nos permiten tener interaccion con el usuario, es decir la compu le dice
<reepeecheep> dame datos pa que yo haga la chamba que quieres
<reepeecheep> ok
<reepeecheep> [slide 19]
<reepeecheep> los programadores tenemos que hacer sw.
<reepeecheep> el software responde a situaciones
<reepeecheep> Ejemplo, que tal si queremos automatizar el que una persona pueda votar
<reepeecheep> o pasar la lista de alumnos que aprobaron la materia de Programación
<reepeecheep> existen condiciones que debemos tomar en cuenta
<reepeecheep> eso es el "Control de Flujo"
<reepeecheep> y tenemos diferentes sentencias
<reepeecheep> la mas simple el if
<reepeecheep> estan en la diapo
<reepeecheep> existen tambien los bucles
<reepeecheep> sirven para que,
<reepeecheep> ciertas instrucciones se repitan tantas veces como quiera el programer
<reepeecheep> [slide 20]
<reepeecheep> he ahi ejemplos
<reepeecheep> para un if
<reepeecheep> la sintexis
<reepeecheep> es
<reepeecheep> la que se muestra
<reepeecheep> vamos a ver el ejemplo de la votacion
<reepeecheep> aca en Mexico, puedes votar si tienes 18 años o mas
<reepeecheep> edad = input("Dame tu edad")
<reepeecheep> if edad > 18:
<reepeecheep>     print "Puedes votar"
<reepeecheep> else:
<reepeecheep>     print "No puedes votar"
<reepeecheep> ok
<reepeecheep> en Python no se usan llaves como en otros lenguajes
<reepeecheep> se utiliza algo que se llama "identacion"
<reepeecheep> cuando definimos una sentencia condicional
<reepeecheep>  if edad > 18:  # en el ejemplo
<reepeecheep> todo lo que queremos que haga si se cumple la condicion
<reepeecheep> debe estar 4 espacios adentro del margen
<reepeecheep> esta entendido
<reepeecheep> o nopo?:S
<reepeecheep> es la forma de decirle que
<reepeecheep> estas intruccciones son parte de este BLOQUE
<reepeecheep> joseh: puedes usar la tecla tab
<reepeecheep> o 4 espacios
<reepeecheep> sin embargo
<reepeecheep> se recomienda que cuando hagas tu progra uses un estilo para toso
<reepeecheep> es decir usa o 4 espacios para todas tus identaciones o puros tabs
<reepeecheep> ya les corre su programita?
<reepeecheep> Bien
<reepeecheep> en python existe tambien el "elif"
<reepeecheep> esa palabra es por si hay una condicion que no hemos considerado
<reepeecheep> por ejemplo que si tiene 18 le de un mensaje especial, "Es tu primer Voto Felicidades"
<reepeecheep> edad = input("Dame tu edad")
<reepeecheep> if edad > 18:
<reepeecheep>      print "Puedes votar"
<reepeecheep> elif edad == 18:
<reepeecheep>     print "Felicidades"
<reepeecheep>     print "Es tu primera votacion"
<reepeecheep> else:
<reepeecheep>      print "No puedes votar"
<reepeecheep> por ejemplo
<reepeecheep> si la edad es  = a 18
<reepeecheep> haz algo
<reepeecheep> si no
<reepeecheep> pregunta ... la edad es = a 18
<reepeecheep> si si haz algo
<reepeecheep> si no es entonces haz algo
<reepeecheep> podemos tener mucho elifs
<reepeecheep> en el code
<reepeecheep> pero esa es la estrucutra vale
<reepeecheep> [slide 21]
<reepeecheep> el bulce
<reepeecheep> bucle^
<reepeecheep> que pasa si queremos que se repita este programa para 10 usuarios
<reepeecheep> por que no hacer que se repita 10 veces
<reepeecheep> veces = 1
<reepeecheep> while veces < 10:
<reepeecheep>     edad = input("Dame tu edad")
<reepeecheep>     if edad > 18:
<reepeecheep>         print "Puedes votar"
<reepeecheep>     elif edad == 18:
<reepeecheep>         print "Felicidades"
<reepeecheep>         print "Es tu primera votacion"
<reepeecheep>      else:
<reepeecheep>          print "No puedes votar"
<reepeecheep>      veces += 1
<reepeecheep> hagan eso
<reepeecheep> todo lo que teniamos ya  metanlo dentro de un while
<reepeecheep> e identen pa que salga
<reepeecheep> y corranlo
<reepeecheep> listo?
<reepeecheep> que les parece si, dejamos el interprete y creamos un script
<reepeecheep> un script es el código, pero desde texto plano
<reepeecheep> copiamos todo a un archivo nuevo en gedit
<reepeecheep> y lo guardamos como ejemplo.py
<reepeecheep> me dicen
<reepeecheep> abrimos un terminal
<reepeecheep> y escribimos
<reepeecheep> python ejemplo.py
<reepeecheep> mm
<reepeecheep> y le dan enter
<ClaseBot> joseh preguntó: ​ son 4 espacios obligado?
<reepeecheep> vale
<reepeecheep> ese es el ejemplo de un while
<reepeecheep> ahora el de un for
<reepeecheep> ¿alguien recuerda el for en java ?
<reepeecheep> JoseeAntonioR: Escribes python seguido del nombre de tu archivo
<reepeecheep> y enter
<ClaseBot> JoseeAntonioR preguntó: Cuando quiero correr un script, escribo python y luego localizo el archivo, o python archivo.py?
<reepeecheep> si es que tu archivo esta en otro lado
<reepeecheep> entonces le pones la ruta completa entre ""
<reepeecheep> y enter
<reepeecheep> OK
<reepeecheep> volvamos al for, alguien recuerda  como es en java
<reepeecheep> ?
<reepeecheep> si no no hay tos
<reepeecheep> en python, es un poco diferente a como seria en java
<reepeecheep> el for en python se encarga de asignar a una variable
<reepeecheep> cada uno de los elementos de una lista
<reepeecheep> o tupla
<reepeecheep> veamos la diapo+ç
<reepeecheep> imaginemos
<reepeecheep> que tenemos una fista muy geek
<reepeecheep> y quiero hacer un programa que salude a todos los presentes, que se mostrara en un proyector
<reepeecheep> vamos a hacerlo
<reepeecheep> abran un nuevo doc en gedit
<reepeecheep> y definan una lista con nombres de sus amigos
<reepeecheep> amigos = ["Angie","Yesi", "Julio","MAx","Rox"]
<reepeecheep> for i in amigos:
<reepeecheep>     print "Hola "+i+" que te la pases chido en la fiesta"
<reepeecheep> les a corrido
<reepeecheep> alguna duda de que hice??
<reepeecheep> IngFrustrad: si con la misma extension
<reepeecheep> perfecto
<reepeecheep> queda entendido el for de python
<reepeecheep> ??
<ClaseBot> IngFrustrad preguntó: ​ con la misma extencion ".py"
<reepeecheep> [slide 22]
<reepeecheep> pasaremos a las funciones
<ClaseBot> joseh preguntó: ​ el ejemplo anterior de la votacion hecho con un for como seria?
<reepeecheep> puedes hacerlo para rapetir el cliclo 10 veces
<reepeecheep> en lugar de while
<reepeecheep> y te evitas usar la variable veces
<reepeecheep> ejemplo
<reepeecheep> for i in range(10):
<reepeecheep> y adentro el código que iba en el while
<reepeecheep> eso es que se i tomara el valor rango de 0 a 9,
<reepeecheep> vale
<reepeecheep> No se preocupen si acaban de llegar los logs de las seciones se subiran
<reepeecheep> [slide 23]
<reepeecheep> pasaremos a crear funciones
<reepeecheep> una funcion es un fragmento de codigo que ya sirve y que puede ser utilizado muchas veces
<reepeecheep> por ejemplo
<reepeecheep> la funcion sumatoria
<reepeecheep> [side 26]
<reepeecheep> o una funcion que imprima un texto
<reepeecheep> para crear una funcion
<reepeecheep> se usa la palabra
<reepeecheep> def
<reepeecheep> seguida de espacio y un nombre para la funcion
<reepeecheep> si es que la funcion recive datos, entonces se ponen entre parentesis y separados por comas
<reepeecheep> y despues los dos puntos
<reepeecheep> y ya lo demas que va adentro identado
<reepeecheep> ejemplo la  funcion que diga "Hola Mundo"
<reepeecheep> def funcion_hola:
<reepeecheep>     ''' Esta funcion dice hola '''
<reepeecheep>     print "Hola"
<reepeecheep> copienla y corranla
<reepeecheep> en el interprete o en script como desen
<reepeecheep> la linea ''' Esta funcion dice hola ''' , es un docstring, es un comentario, que sirve de referencia, y nos dice que hace la funcion
<reepeecheep> por si otro programer colega quiere usarla, sepa cual es su chamba
<reepeecheep> (de la funcion)
<reepeecheep> intenten ahora hace la funcion de la diapo
<reepeecheep> y despues
<reepeecheep> escriban
<reepeecheep> mi_funcion(“Hola”, 2)
<reepeecheep> mi_funcion(param2 = 2, param1 = “Hola”)
<reepeecheep> de preferencia en el interprete pa que sea mas agil
<reepeecheep> :D
<reepeecheep> def nombre():
<reepeecheep> deben usar despues del nombre parentesis
<reepeecheep> y despues 2 puntos
<reepeecheep> [slide 28]
<reepeecheep> intenten esta
<reepeecheep> la de la diapo
<reepeecheep> me ire adelantando un poco
<reepeecheep> el tiempo es oro
<reepeecheep> y veo que ya manejan bien las funciones
<reepeecheep> las diapos estan el ubuntu one, tiene muchos ejemplos pa que practiquen
<reepeecheep> IngFrustrad: se mas claro por favor
<reepeecheep> python "ruta"
<reepeecheep> fue lo que hiciste?
<reepeecheep> o estas haciendo
<reepeecheep> def 'hola':
<reepeecheep> lo segundo es incorrecto
<reepeecheep> lo correcto
<reepeecheep> es
<reepeecheep> def hola():
<reepeecheep> # Los parentesis no tienen nada adentro porque no recibe parametros
<reepeecheep> Listo???
<reepeecheep> ok
<reepeecheep> pasaremos a la parte de Orientacion a Objetos
<reepeecheep> sere breve
<reepeecheep> las diapos se quedaran a su disposición
<reepeecheep> y ademas les dare links para contectarme en caso de que deseen aprender mas
<reepeecheep> :D
<reepeecheep> [slide 32]
<reepeecheep> [slide 34]
<reepeecheep> alli tenemos una definicion de POO
<reepeecheep> mas sencillo
<reepeecheep> podemos decir
<reepeecheep> que es un estilo de programación donde los conceptos, pueden ser expresados como objetos
<ClaseBot> Quedan 5 minutos en la sesión actual
<reepeecheep> [slide 36]
<reepeecheep> bueno
<reepeecheep> el Poo
<reepeecheep> los objetos tienen propiedades y metodos
<reepeecheep> un metodo es una accion que el objeto realiza
<reepeecheep> una propiedad es algo que define al objeto
<reepeecheep> los objetos pertenecen a una clasificacion
<reepeecheep> por ejemplo mi coche
<reepeecheep> tu coche
<reepeecheep> y su coche
<reepeecheep> pertencen a la clase COCHES
<reepeecheep> observen el coche
<reepeecheep> y digan cuales serian sus propiedades y metodos
<reepeecheep> sus propiedades
<reepeecheep> serian
<reepeecheep> por ejemplo
<reepeecheep> el color
<reepeecheep> num puertas
<reepeecheep> etc
<reepeecheep> metodo es moverse
<reepeecheep> bien por joseh y IngFrustrad:
<reepeecheep> que contestaron bien
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Bienvenido a Ubuntu Charlas | Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat |
* JoseeAntonioR changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Bienvenido a Ubuntu Charlas | Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat | Evento: Día del Usuario Ubuntu - Sesión actual: Python para todos  - Instructores: reepeecheep - Diapositivas: http://is.gd/Jjwpys
<reepeecheep> # Termino el tiempo
<reepeecheep> pero aun continuo
<reepeecheep> no parece q no
<reepeecheep> no queda mas
<reepeecheep> tiempo
<reepeecheep> [slide 47]
<reepeecheep> ahi donde me pueden contactar
<reepeecheep> si desean ayuda
<reepeecheep> con python
<reepeecheep> tutoriales
<reepeecheep> o cualquier cosa
<reepeecheep> yo soy autodidacta respecto a python
<reepeecheep> y me ha costado buscar
<reepeecheep> se lo que se frustra uno cuando empieza
<reepeecheep> asi que estoy a su disposision
<reepeecheep> esta ha sido mi primera participacion en el User Day
<reepeecheep> le agradezco a SergioMeneses la Invitación
<reepeecheep> :)
<reepeecheep> y a ustedes tambien por el tiempo y atencion prestada
<reepeecheep> espero y les sirva y que les guste
<reepeecheep> gracias
<m4v> bueno, creo que terminamos con el Día del Usuario Ubuntu :)
<m4v> Gracias a todos los que participaron, a los instructores que dieron las charlas y a SergioMeneses por organizar el evento.
<m4v> Para los que quieran ver las charlas que se dieron estan los registros en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/06/23/%23ubuntu-charlas.html
<Guardian> Hola
* m4v changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Bienvenido a Ubuntu Charlas | Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat |
* m4v changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Bienvenido a Ubuntu Charlas | Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat | Día del usuario Ubuntu terminado! registro en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/06/23/%23ubuntu-charlas.html
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-06-24
<andvarp> hola
<JoseeAntonioR> andvarp: Hola
<gus-tavo> hi, now is the ubuntu user day?
<gus-tavo> quit
#ubuntu-charlas 2015-06-19
<Loscar> Hello
<Loscar> !op
